# News - The Elder Scrolls 4: Heute im Handel?



## Administrator (21. März 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,458521


----------



## armundhaesslich (21. März 2006)

Da bin ich aber gespannt, ob es heute schon verkauft wird. Wäre ja zu geil!


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2006)

armundhaesslich am 21.03.2006 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich aber gespannt, ob es heute schon verkauft wird. Wäre ja zu geil!


Wenn einer Berliner weiss, wo ich es heute käuflich erwerben kann, dann sofort hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Kaeksch (21. März 2006)

Rabowke am 21.03.2006 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> armundhaesslich am 21.03.2006 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und Magdeburger bitte auch melden.   
"ganzdringendhabenwill"


----------



## olstyle (21. März 2006)

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4532771
Hier wurde das schon diskutiert und dort wird es wohl auch die ersten Kaufmeldungen geben.
mfg Olstyle
P.S. Amazon will erst am 23. versenden


----------



## dirkie71 (21. März 2006)

olstyle am 21.03.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4532771
> Hier wurde das schon diskutiert und dort wird es wohl auch die ersten Kaufmeldungen geben.
> mfg Olstyle
> P.S. Amazon will erst am 23. versenden



Selbst Schuld. Ich habe zweimal ein Spiel bei Amazon geordert. nie wieder. Kamen erst am Releastag bzw. 1 Tag danach.
Ich gehe jetzt immer zum Mediamarkt. Die stellen die Spiele immer einen Tag früher raus und ich bezahle NIE mehr wie 44 Euro.


----------



## HanFred (21. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Schuld. Ich habe zweimal ein Spiel bei Amazon geordert. nie wieder. Kamen erst am Releastag bzw. 1 Tag danach.
> Ich gehe jetzt immer zum Mediamarkt. Die stellen die Spiele immer einen Tag früher raus und ich bezahle NIE mehr wie 44 Euro.


import ist das zauberwort, MM importiert leider keine spiele. auch in der schweiz nicht. und ich kenne keinen laden mehr, der importiert. traurig aber wahr.  
also hab ich bei Amazon UK bestellt, die liefern sogar schneller in die schweiz als Amazon DE. jedenfalls war das bei meiner letzten bestellung so und der unterschied war signifikant! das eine game kam innert drei tagen aus England zu mir, das andere aus Deutschland hat zwei wochen gebraucht.


----------



## ziegenbock (21. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 21.03.2006 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr tut ja alle, als wenn ihr nicht mehr leben könntet ohne das spiel. ist ja schlimm bei einigen. mir reicht es locker, wenn es am freitag da ist.


----------



## HanFred (21. März 2006)

ziegenbock am 21.03.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr tut ja alle, als wenn ihr nicht mehr leben könntet ohne das spiel. ist ja schlimm bei einigen. mir reicht es locker, wenn es am freitag da ist.


geduld ist eine tugend, die mir nicht gegeben ist.  
das nervt mich selber auch, das kannst du mir glauben.


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. März 2006)

Saturn Leipzig Hauptbahnhof hat es bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht.
Der nette Herr kannte sich sofort aus und als ersten Satz sagte er zu mir:
Wenn es da wäre würde ich Urlaub einreichen. *lach*.

Entweder heute Nachmittag oder morgen.


----------



## fyr-25 (21. März 2006)

HanFred am 21.03.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, auch in England bestellt, hoffe es kommt die Tage.
*Kaumnochwartenkann*


----------



## HanFred (21. März 2006)

fyr-25 am 21.03.2006 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Yes, auch in England bestellt, hoffe es kommt die Tage.
> *Kaumnochwartenkann*


meins wurde noch nicht verschickt. *zitter*
deins auch noch nicht oder etwa doch?


----------



## dirkie71 (21. März 2006)

Wer jetzt noch günstig vorbestellen möchte, sollte mal hier schauen :
http://www.bol.de/shop/cpm_spi_vorbst/rubrikartikel/the_elder_scrolls_iv_oblivion/EAN5026555039185/ID8236051.html


----------



## outfit (21. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer jetzt noch günstig vorbestellen möchte, sollte mal hier schauen :
> http://www.bol.de/shop/cpm_spi_vorbst/rubrikartikel/the_elder_scrolls_iv_oblivion/EAN5026555039185/ID8236051.html


 


  WOW, Spitzenpreis!!!!! Nicht schlecht!!!!!


----------



## Mailman21 (21. März 2006)

Habe auch bei Amazon bestellt, schon alleine um die Collector's Edition abgreifen zu können. Bei meinem MM hier in der Nähe waren sie schon bei Morrowind nicht fähig die herzukriegen.
Ein Tag hin oder her ist ja jetzt auch egal. Was ist schon ein Tag, nach 5 Jahren Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## HanFred (21. März 2006)

outfit am 21.03.2006 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da steht aber:
_Aus der Reihe: «Ubi Soft eXclusive»_
und die kommt sicher noch nicht ende märz denke ich.
die müsste aber auch anders aussehen, ist bestimmt ein fehler vom shop.


----------



## Voodoo16de (21. März 2006)

Also, ich habe jetzt bei 5 MediaMärkten und bei EB-Games angerufen!
Das Resultat:

MM Köln-City:            nicht verfügbar
MM Köln-Kalk:          nicht verfügbar
MM Köln-Marsdorf:  nicht verfügbar
MM Kolbenz:             nicht verfügbar
MM Düsseldorf:       nicht verfügbar
EB-Games Köln:    nicht verfügbar

Ich meinerseits glaube nicht daran, dass das Spiel heute zu kaufen sein wird, zumindest nicht in Köln und Umgebung. Wer doch eins hier bekommen hat, dann raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

outfit am 21.03.2006 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch besser: Vorher hier noch den 5 € Gutschein abgreifen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

HanFred am 21.03.2006 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> da steht aber:
> _Aus der Reihe: «Ubi Soft eXclusive»_
> und die kommt sicher noch nicht ende märz denke ich.
> die müsste aber auch anders aussehen, ist bestimmt ein fehler vom shop.


Publisher ist Take 2, also wird es nie in der Ubi Soft eXclusive Reihe rauskommen.


----------



## HanFred (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Publisher ist Take 2, also wird es nie in der Ubi Soft eXclusive Reihe rauskommen.


WTF?!  
schräg, sowas. wieso zum teufel schreiben die denn sowas hin? haben die sich einfach mal gedacht, "jaa, das sieht so leer aus da, schreiben wir doch einfach was hin"?


----------



## Voodoo16de (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe jetzt bei 5 MediaMärkten und bei EB-Games angerufen!
> Das Resultat:
> 
> MM Köln-City:            nicht verfügbar
> ...





So, hab jetzt auch mal im WalMart angerufen in Köln-Porz, da ja in einigen Foren steht, dass Leute es in einem WalMart schon bekommen haben....
Leider negativ


----------



## J-Dexter (21. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Schuld. Ich habe zweimal ein Spiel bei Amazon geordert. nie wieder. Kamen erst am Releastag bzw. 1 Tag danach.
> Ich gehe jetzt immer zum Mediamarkt. Die stellen die Spiele immer einen Tag früher raus und ich bezahle NIE mehr wie 44 Euro.


Deine Einstellung ist bestenfalls lächerlich. Weisst du was Releasetag bedeutet? Wie soll denn bitteschön ein Versandhändler etwas das er am gleichen Tag wie ein Laden bekommt liefern können (ich gehe davon aus du wirst keinen Expressversand bestellt haben, was deine Aussage noch idiotischer erscheinen lassen würde).
Bisher kam von Amazon.de bei mir alles pünktlich, bzw. einen Tag vor Release (wenn sie beliefert werden können die das nämlich auch).

Ich habe einen Vorschlag für dich was du mit einem Oblivion-freien Tag machen könntest: Geh mal an die frische Luft, in den Wald oder auf einen Berg.  

Auf meine Originalversion von Oblivion von amazon.co.uk freu ich mich schon sehr, auch wenn es noch drei bis sieben Tage dauert.


----------



## Milloud (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch besser: Vorher hier noch den 5 € Gutschein abgreifen.


Danke für den Tipp! Oblivion (360) für rund 43 Euro, das ist echt unschlagbar


----------



## Belgium (21. März 2006)

Wie sieht es in Aachen aus?*g*


----------



## fyr-25 (21. März 2006)

HanFred am 21.03.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> fyr-25 am 21.03.2006 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein Leider noch nicht!! *GespanntAufEmailWart*


----------



## CyclopGraz (21. März 2006)

Bei mir in Graz hat's Donnerstag in der Früh geheißen.


----------



## armundhaesslich (21. März 2006)

Belgium am 21.03.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es in Aachen aus?*g*


Willst wohl die Vorteile des Dreiländerecks nutzen. Immer diese Grenzgänger!   
Ich brauche einen Händler in Köln und Umgebung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

HanFred am 21.03.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> WTF?!
> schräg, sowas. wieso zum teufel schreiben die denn sowas hin? haben die sich einfach mal gedacht, "jaa, das sieht so leer aus da, schreiben wir doch einfach was hin"?


Frag sie doch. 
Ich tippe einfach mal darauf die haben den Datensatz von Morrowind 3 einfach übernommen. Da war die letzte Version aus der Ubi Soft Reihe und da wurde diese Angabe einfach übersehen. Gerade bei solchen Läden sitzen ja nun nicht nur die Spielecracks davor und geben die Daten ein.


----------



## Belgium (21. März 2006)

armundhaesslich am 21.03.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 21.03.2006 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau   Boah so gierig sind wir alle nachdem Game, nur weiss ich nicht ob ich es heute kaufe, aber ich werde es noch, bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Kommentare!


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Publisher ist Take 2, also wird es nie in der Ubi Soft eXclusive Reihe rauskommen.



Irgendwann vielleicht schon.
Die machen zZ ja auch zweit/drittvermarktung von MS-Games wie Train- und  Flightsimulator.
 http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/389874258X/ref=pd_sxp_f/303-9902017-7043412


----------



## dirkie71 (21. März 2006)

J-Dexter am 21.03.2006 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben...SELBST SCHULD !
Ich hab bei Amazon das Spiel später bekommen als beim Mediamarkt und habe auch noch mehr bezahlt !
Idiotie wäre es, weiter bei Amazon zu bestellen, wenns anders schneller und günstiger geht !
PS: Den Absatz mit Frischer Luft usw. kannste dir in Zukunft kneifen !


----------



## Argonath (21. März 2006)

Karstadt Remscheid hat es auch nicht. Es ist auch noch nicht in dem zuständigen Zentrallager angekommen. Die haben nur den VÖ 24.03.06 im System.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

J-Dexter am 21.03.2006 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Vorschlag für dich was du mit einem Oblivion-freien Tag machen könntest: Geh mal an die frische Luft, in den Wald oder auf einen Berg.



...und bewundere die unglaubliche Weitsicht, die absolut hochauflösenden Texturen, den superrealistischen 3D-Surroundsound, die vollkommende Bewegungsfreiheit. Genieße Fullscreen AA und AF ohne Performanceeinbrüche!


  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## threeforces (21. März 2006)

Milloud am 21.03.2006 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa und für den PC für EUR 32,98 € ohne Versandkosten wohl auch ))

danke für den Tipp

P.S.: vllt gibts ja noch ne Reise nach Pisa oben drauf


----------



## Praioz (21. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 21.03.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> J-Dexter am 21.03.2006 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und der Clue: Gleichzeitiges FSAA und HDR!


----------



## CyclopGraz (21. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 21.03.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> J-Dexter am 21.03.2006 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und frage mich wie ich an Scamps, Elfen, etc. komme und wo die ganzen tollen Ruienen etc. geblieben sind.


----------



## Belgium (21. März 2006)

Bin mal echt gespannt ob heute jemand Oblivion spielen wird, und diejenigen sind dann eh nicht ansprechbar, weil sie spielen, aber wer weiss vielleicht einige ab heute oder in den nächsten Tage


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

CyclopGraz am 21.03.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und frage mich wie ich an Scamps, Elfen, etc. komme und wo die ganzen tollen Ruienen etc. geblieben sind.



Naja, Ruinen sollten jetzt kein Problem darstellen. Da gibt's ja genug von. Elfen sind auch machbar. Gibt ja diese Latexohren zum Anpappen
Scamps...hmm, schon schwieriger, machbar, aber nur mit viel Aufwand zu realisieren. Ich empfehle, folgende Nummer dafür anzurufen:  +644 380 9080*

Könnte aber teuer werden...  

Gruss,
Bremse

P.S.: Das (*) ist die Nummer WETA New Zealand; Peter Jackson's Special FX Spezialisten.


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2006)

Ich finde solche PreRelease-Threads wunderbar, da kann der Publisher gleich mitlesen welche Läden das Spiel vor dem Release verkaufen. Saftige Strafen werden da nicht ausbleiben...


----------



## Tanseregion (21. März 2006)

Freezeman am 21.03.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde solche PreRelease-Threads wunderbar, da kann der Publisher gleich mitlesen welche Läden das Spiel vor dem Release verkaufen. Saftige Strafen werden da nicht ausbleiben...



Das bezweifle ich... Im offizielem FAQ heisst es ja dass das Game ab dem 20.03. zu kaufen sein wird...


----------



## RipperT (21. März 2006)

Bei meiner vorbestellten Collectors Edition bei Amazon steht jetzt plötzlich Versanddatum 22.3, Lieferung 23.3.
Gestern wars noch ein Tag später 

Trifft sich sehr gut, da ich ab Donnerstag im WE bin...


----------



## svenni22 (21. März 2006)

RipperT am 21.03.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meiner vorbestellten Collectors Edition bei Amazon steht jetzt plötzlich Versanddatum 22.3, Lieferung 23.3.
> Gestern wars noch ein Tag später
> 
> Trifft sich sehr gut, da ich ab Donnerstag im WE bin...





Nein! Ich hab doch jetzt aber morgen extra freigenommen. Hoffe noch, dass es heute verschickt wird. Denke allerdings, dass die Reise nach Tamriel erst am Wochenende für mich startet.


----------



## Konrad1985 (21. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 21.03.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> J-Dexter am 21.03.2006 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab schon anfang dezember bei amazon vorbestellt, da es einst hieß, um weihnachten komme es raus. nachdem es ein paar mal verschoben wurde, hat amazon als "trost" den preis gesenkt. wo kriegt man es sonst unter 40 euro? top!
mir reicht es, das spiel diese woche irgendwann in den fingern zu haben


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2006)

Konrad1985 am 21.03.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kriegt man es sonst unter 40 euro? top!




bei bol. de und bei buch.de unter anderem.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

Konrad1985 am 21.03.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kriegt man es sonst unter 40 euro? top!
> mir reicht es, das spiel diese woche irgendwann in den fingern zu haben


Zuerst 5€ Gutschein sichern.
Dann hier bestellern und den Gutscheincode später bei der Bestellung eingeben.
Damit bekommt man Oblivion für 33€ portofrei zugeschickt.


----------



## Mailman21 (21. März 2006)

RipperT am 21.03.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meiner vorbestellten Collectors Edition bei Amazon steht jetzt plötzlich Versanddatum 22.3, Lieferung 23.3.
> Gestern wars noch ein Tag später
> 
> Trifft sich sehr gut, da ich ab Donnerstag im WE bin...



  Bei meiner CE Vorbestellung stehen keine neuen Daten...?


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2006)

Tanseregion am 21.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 21.03.2006 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Releasetag ist und bleibt der 24.03 für Deutschland. Am 20.03 wurde das Spiel an die Händler ausgeliefert. Das bedeutet, dass es heute (spätestens morgen) die Händler bekommen (was auch die PCG schreibt).


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Konrad1985 am 21.03.2006 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klasse Tip.Danke! Hab ich doch krass gemacht.Warten kann ich auch noch.
Hoffe nur die können auch liefern!


----------



## Voodoo16de (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, der Saturn in Köln am Hansaring hat es leider auch noch nicht...


----------



## pfaffendorf (21. März 2006)

> Zuerst 5€ Gutschein sichern.
> Dann hier bestellern und den Gutscheincode später bei der Bestellung eingeben.
> Damit bekommt man Oblivion für 33€ portofrei zugeschickt.



Perfekt!
Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Ein so schönes Spiel für so wenig Geld.
Da warte ich gern noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## genesis666 (21. März 2006)

Für Amazon-Kunden die die Collectors-Edition bestellt haben eine
kleine INFO:

Ich habe angefragt ob die Collector Edition auch wirklich pünktlich ausgeliefert wird!
*(Beim Produkt steht: Führen wir nicht oder nicht mehr)*


Folgende Antwort innerhalb von einer Stunde erhalten

[quote/]
Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de.

Das Spiel "The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - Collector's Edition (DVD-
ROM)" ist mittlerweile vergriffen.

Da Sie jedoch rechtzeitig vorbestellt hatten, wurde Ihnen bereits ein 
Exemplar zugeordnet. Wir verschicken Ihr Spiel so, dass Sie es am 
Erscheinungstag in den Händen halten sollten.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Ich wünsche Ihnen noch eine schöne Woche.
[/quote]

Wirklich   

Hoffe einige Unklarheiten beseitigt zu haben.

Greetz Genesis


----------



## Sirak (21. März 2006)

Wann verschickt PC Games Oblivion (Prämienabo)? Hat wer eine Ahnung, hoffe bald!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

Sirak am 21.03.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann verschickt PC Games Oblivion (Prämienabo)? Hat wer eine Ahnung, hoffe bald!



So ca. 2-4 Wochen nach Release.
 



Spoiler



Keine Ahnung, also keine Panik


  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

genesis666 am 21.03.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe einige Unklarheiten beseitigt zu haben.


Was war daran überhaupt unklar? :-o


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 21.03.2006 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gab Befürchtungen, dass nicht alle Vorbesteller ein Exemplar bekommen bzw. lange auf eine Nachlieferung warten müssen.


----------



## genesis666 (21. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 21.03.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es!

Danke  

Greetz Genesis


----------



## Soulja110 (21. März 2006)

Sirak am 21.03.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann verschickt PC Games Oblivion (Prämienabo)? Hat wer eine Ahnung, hoffe bald!



also vor zwei jahren war es so, dass ich anfang märz die pcgames ab18 für 2 jahre abonniert habe und mir das spiel söldner (welches zu dem zeitpunkt auch noch nicht erschienen war) als prämie ausgesucht hatte. lange rede, kurzer sinn. söldner hatte ich 1 tag vor release in meinen händen  also die lieferung der prämie klappt(e) in dem fall einwandfrei und vor allem überpünktlich!


----------



## Viper28 (21. März 2006)

Hat einer ne Ahnung wann buch.de versendet?


----------



## Voodoo16de (21. März 2006)

Ok, eine GUTE und eine SCHLECHTE Nachricht:

Die Gute:
Der Laden EB-Games in Köln-Chorweiler im City-Center hat das Spiel bereits!

Die Schlechte:
Sie wollen es nicht rausrücken... erst am 24.03.
Ich habe schon versucht, die zu überreden, weil es ja an z.b. manchen MediaMärkten schon verkauft wird, aber sie sagen, es ist eine Anweisung von der Zentrale von EB Games.
Gibt es da noch irgendwas, was ich versuchen könnte?


----------



## Dumbi (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es da noch irgendwas, was ich versuchen könnte?


Ja, einen Einbruch. Für Oblivion würd ich's tun!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, eine GUTE und eine SCHLECHTE Nachricht:
> 
> Die Gute:
> Der Laden EB-Games in Köln-Chorweiler im City-Center hat das Spiel bereits!
> ...



Warst Du vor Ort im Laden, oder hast Du angerufen? Telefonisch kannst Du sowas vergessen, vor Ort kann man meistens mehr erreichen. Kommt auch darauf an, wie alt Du bist. Ein Erwachsener wird normalerweise mehr ausrichten können als ein Teenager.
Wenn Du (falls Du Teen bist) Deinen Vater hinschickst und der dort dann glaubwürdig erzählt, dass er extra wegen Dir einen Umweg gemacht hat, im Stau gestanden ist, usw., dann rücken die in den meisten Fällen damit raus, mit dem dezenten Hinweis "Aber hängen Sie's nicht an die große Glocke!"

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Gralsritter (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es da noch irgendwas, was ich versuchen könnte?


Ich wollte jetzt gleich mal was mit Gänseblümchen


Spoiler



Schrotflinte


 schreiben, aber das lass ich lieber mal...


----------



## major-dutch (21. März 2006)

Ich bin mindestens genauso gespannt und voller Vorfreude wie die meisten hier, aber ich glaube, ich mache gerade ein bisschen schlapp, denn heute geht mir der Hype zum ersten Mal ein bisschen auf die Nerven. 
Naja, ich werde jedenfalls noch den ersten Patch abwarten, bevor ich richtig eintauche. (Das schliesst nicht aus, dass ich es trotzdem relativ zeitnah kaufen werde.   )   --md


----------



## butt3rkeks (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, eine GUTE und eine SCHLECHTE Nachricht:
> 
> Die Gute:
> Der Laden EB-Games in Köln-Chorweiler im City-Center hat das Spiel bereits!
> ...


Ihnen sagen, das du nie wieder etwas bei denen kaufen wirst, wenn sie das Spiel net rausrücken.


----------



## js (21. März 2006)

butt3rkeks am 21.03.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Geben Sie mir Oblivion, oder ich schreibe überall, hier könnte man das Spiel schon kaufen!!!!"


----------



## armundhaesslich (21. März 2006)

major-dutch am 21.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Naja, ich werde jedenfalls noch den ersten Patch abwarten, bevor ich richtig eintauche. (Das schliesst nicht aus, dass ich es trotzdem relativ zeitnah kaufen werde.   )   --md


Du willst das Spiel schon kaufen aber noch nicht spielen? Das würde ich nicht schaffen! ( Ich weiss, Selbstbeherrschung ist eine Tugend) 
Und was machst Du, wenn ausnahmsweise mal gar kein Patch nötig sein sollte?    Ok, ok, sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber es sollen ja schon Wunder geschehen sein.  



			
				js am 21.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> "Geben Sie mir Oblivion, oder ich schreibe überall, hier könnte man das Spiel schon kaufen!!!!"


Geile Idee !!!


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2006)

js am 21.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 21.03.2006 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*vomstuhlgefallenvorlachen*     
Wenn der Händler auch nur halbwegs weiss was im Inet abgeht wegen dem Spiel, verschenkt er es sogar unter der Auflage, dass der Käufer ja die Klappe hält wo er das Spiel her hat.


----------



## Voodoo16de (21. März 2006)

armundhaesslich am 21.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> major-dutch am 21.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rofl 
Naja, ich hab jetzt sogar nochmal in der Zentrale bei denen angerufen und wollte wissen, was jetzt abgeht. Die haben auch den 24. als Termin, obwohl das Spiel halt schon da ist...
Mich wundert es halt, weil die von Bethesda ja in Ihrem Forum stehen haben, dass das Spiel ab dem 20.März erwartet werden kann, also müsste es doch erlaubt sein, es jetzt schon verkaufen zu dürfen.
Das nervt echt extrem...
Ich soll jedenfalls in ner Stunde nochmal anrufen, die wollen da mal nachfragen...


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

js am 21.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> "Geben Sie mir Oblivion, oder ich schreibe überall, hier könnte man das Spiel schon kaufen!!!!"



Jaja, die Macht der Presse. In diesem Fall ist das Wort tatsächlich mächtiger als das Schwert. 
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Rofl
> Naja, ich hab jetzt sogar nochmal in der Zentrale bei denen angerufen und wollte wissen, was jetzt abgeht. Die haben auch den 24. als Termin, obwohl das Spiel halt schon da ist...
> Mich wundert es halt, weil die von Bethesda ja in Ihrem Forum stehen haben, dass das Spiel ab dem 20.März erwartet werden kann, also müsste es doch erlaubt sein, es jetzt schon verkaufen zu dürfen.
> Das nervt echt extrem...
> Ich soll jedenfalls in ner Stunde nochmal anrufen, die wollen da mal nachfragen...



Releasetag ist und bleibt der 24.03. Seit dem 20.03 wird das Spiel an die Händler ausgeliefert.


----------



## Namuraz (21. März 2006)

js am 21.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> "Geben Sie mir Oblivion, oder ich schreibe überall, hier könnte man das Spiel schon kaufen!!!!"


 lol .. die idee is echt geil!

hmm.... wenns die schon haben, wirds hoffentlich Amazon auch schon habn ... vllt kommts dann morgen schon


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2006)

Namuraz am 21.03.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> js am 21.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, Amazon liefert so aus, dass es die Vorbesteller am Releasetag bekommen. Also werden sie frühestens morgen das Spiel losschicken.


----------



## Voodoo16de (21. März 2006)

Namuraz am 21.03.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> js am 21.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich gehe leider davon aus, dass das Spiel wirklich erst jeder am 24. kaufen darf, weil es halt verboten ist, es vorher zu verkaufen 
Nur Leute mit guten Kontakten zu Großhändlern werden es schon vorher haben.
Auch Amazon macht sich strafbar, wenn sie es vorher zur Verfügung stellen.
Echt dämlich solche Regelungen... Kindergarten

Je länger die das hinziehen und je ungeduldiger die Leute werden, umso größer steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es illegal aus dem Internet besorgt wird.
Vielen (wenn nicht sogar den Meisten) ist es nämlich am Wichtigsten, das Spiel früh genug zu bekommen und sie würde alles dafür zahlen oder es halt saugen....


----------



## Nogger45 (21. März 2006)

ich habes gesehen .. die Verpackung..

        

aber selbst ein Bestechungsversuch blieb ohne Erfolg..

        

aber.. damit es alle wissen.. ein Verkäufer sagte mir.. ich solle doch morgen Mittag wieder kommen.. da wird wohl angeboten..
Und wie jeder weis.. Mediamarkt hört nicht auf Hersteller.. sondern denkt nur an sich ...
Also.. mal sehen ob ich es morgen in den Händen halteeeee...

[Quelle---> Mediamarkt in Berlin... wo..    sag ich nicht]


----------



## silberengelz (21. März 2006)

Mein Freund ist Azubi bei Pro Markt  in Berlin und da er das Game auch haben will hat er seinen "Cheff" gefragt, der meinte er soll das Spiel morgen kurz vor Dienstschluss in dei Regale stellen.


----------



## babajager (21. März 2006)

Namuraz am 21.03.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> js am 21.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor du von denen keine E-Mail bekommst das sie es weggeschickt haben wirst du es mit sicherheit nicht schon Morgen bekommen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. März 2006)

silberengelz am 21.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Freund ist Azubi bei Pro Markt  in Berlin und da er das Game auch haben will hat er seinen "Cheff" gefragt, der meinte er soll das Spiel morgen kurz vor Dienstschluss in dei Regale stellen.




Ahhh die Gerüchteküche brodelt... Auch hier in der Umgebung... ich mag Hypes hehe


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen (wenn nicht sogar den Meisten) ist es nämlich am Wichtigsten, das Spiel früh genug zu bekommen und sie würde alles dafür zahlen oder es halt saugen....


Kapier ich irgendwie nicht. Ist das Spiel besser, wenn man es 24 Stunden eher zocken kann? Dann würde sich ja gar kein Budget-Titel mehr lohnen.


----------



## babajager (21. März 2006)

butt3rkeks am 21.03.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Interessiert die glaube ich nen Keks


----------



## KONNAITN (21. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 21.03.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Je länger die das hinziehen und je ungeduldiger die Leute werden, umso größer steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es illegal aus dem Internet besorgt wird.
> Vielen (wenn nicht sogar den Meisten) ist es nämlich am Wichtigsten, das Spiel früh genug zu bekommen und sie würde alles dafür zahlen oder es halt saugen....


Was heißt denn "je länger die das hinziehen"? Der 24. März steht doch schon seit Monaten fest, da wurde doch nichts mehr verschoben. Irgendein Release-Date muss es ja geben. 
Wenn ich es früher bekomme umso besser, aber wenn nicht ist das auch kein großes Drama. Das wichtigste ist immer noch, dass das Spiel gut und möglichst bugfrei ist, ob ich dann der erste, zweite oder hundertste bin, der es zockt ist mir da ziemlich egal.


----------



## xzenon (21. März 2006)

So leute jetzt mal Klartext! Grade mit einem sehr netten mitarbeiter von Mediamarkt Fulda telefoniert! Er sagte mir die Ware ist verschickt und sie werden das Game vorraussichtlich morgen mit Transoflex bekommen! Er hat die offizielle Freigabe vom Publisher dass er es auch dann SOFORT verkaufen darf!

Ich hab es mir gleich zurücklegenlassen und er wird mich sogar anrufen wenn es da ist damit ich gleich vorbeikommen kann   Als kleine Gegenleistung bekommt er ne Packung schokokekse von mir *g*

Fazit: Nix Illegal es schon morgen zu verkaufen! Also bleibt dran und wir sehen uns morgen beim zocken


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

Ich habe jetzt, nur zum Spaß, mit drei Elektronikfachmärkten in meiner Region telefoniert. Leider hatte es keiner von denen bis jetzt vorrätig; die Lieferung ist für morgen angekündigt. Jedoch hätte mir jeder Markt anstandslos auch heute schon Oblivion verkauft, wenn sie es denn gehabt hätten.

Ich muss mich eh noch ne ganze  Woche in Geduld üben, dafür krieg ich dann aber die CE. *g*

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

ICH HABS


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HABS



...und jetzt werde Dich zig Nerds nerven, umgehend Screens zu posten, um Deine Aussage zu beweisen...  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Dumbi (21. März 2006)

fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HABS


Poste zum Beweis doch bitte ein paar Screens oder einen Packshot.   *g*




			
				Spassbremse am 21.03.2006 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2006)

Dumbi am 21.03.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte ich an seiner Stelle nicht zugegeben, denn jetzt wird er sicher mit Fragen gelöchert und sein O-Mail-Fach überquillen


----------



## Harrykim (21. März 2006)

Jungs, es ist doch nur ein Spiel.


----------



## major-dutch (21. März 2006)

armundhaesslich am 21.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst das Spiel schon kaufen aber noch nicht spielen? Das würde ich nicht schaffen! ( Ich weiss, Selbstbeherrschung ist eine Tugend)
> Und was machst Du, wenn ausnahmsweise mal gar kein Patch nötig sein sollte?    Ok, ok, sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber es sollen ja schon Wunder geschehen sein.


Ja, ich denke, ich werde das Spiel schon vor dem ersten Patch kaufen (es sei denn der erscheint noch in dieser Woche  ). Aber eben nicht sofort, sondern erst in 1 oder 2 Wochen. Dann sind auch genug Meinungen zu den Themen "Patch noetig", "ob deutsch oder englisch, beides super" und "Beschnitt" draussen, sodass man genuesslich abwaegen und waehlen kann. 
Langer Atem zahlt sich hin und wieder aus. 

Moment mal, was rede ich denn da ... ich muss los zu MM.     --md


----------



## Scheini (21. März 2006)

Ich wills ja auch!!! Aber mein Problem is ein anderes. Ich will die XFX 7900 GT XXX. Und die gibts nirgends! Mit meiner Radeon 9100 wirds wohl nix.


----------



## Bergbube (21. März 2006)

so um mal etwas stimmung zu machen   


http://home.mchsi.com/~lucky4/Oblivion_2006-03-20_17-23-43-00.JPG
http://home.mchsi.com/~lucky4/Oblivion_2006-03-20_17-19-08-64.JPG
http://home.mchsi.com/~lucky4/Oblivion_2006-03-20_17-18-45-70.JPG


----------



## beckfe (21. März 2006)

würds ja auch gern jetzt kaufen und spielen, hab aber in 2 wochen abi und wenn ichs jetzt kaufn würd, hätt ich keine zeit zu lernen...


----------



## NameIstHase (21. März 2006)

Noch wichtiger als die Frage wo ich das Spiel denn schon kaufen kann ist: Wie ist denn nun die Qualitaet der deutschen Sprachausgabe. Stimmt mich irgendwie pessimistisch dass schon so lange die Namen der englischen Sprecher kursieren, aber noch kein einziger deutscher bekannt ist, hab da ein ganz schlechtes Gefuehl, bitte belehrt mich eines besseren


----------



## Thodin_33 (21. März 2006)

um mal zum kern zurückzukommen: WER HAT ES SCHON ? UND WOHER?


----------



## Intelkiller (21. März 2006)

Thodin_33 am 21.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> um mal zum kern zurückzukommen: WER HAT ES SCHON ? UND WOHER?




war schon einer bei eb games? die haben das ja meist früher. ich werd da sonst morgen mal schauen


----------



## FlamishScript (21. März 2006)

*Der Masochist*



			
				SYSTEM am 21.03.2006 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich warte auf die preisreduzierte, bugfreie Edition inkl. zwei Add-Ons - bis dahin passt auch mein Rechner zum Spiel


----------



## Thodin_33 (21. März 2006)

Intelkiller am 21.03.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 21.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich stehe kurz davor nochmal in die Innenstadt zu latschen und Saturn/Karst abzuchecken, rofl nicht zu fassen das das eigentlich nur ein ganz normales Spiel ist ,)


----------



## NameIstHase (21. März 2006)

Thodin_33 am 21.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> um mal zum kern zurückzukommen: WER HAT ES SCHON ? UND WOHER?




Nun, meine Frage hat ja mit dem Kern zu tun, kann ja nur einer beantworten der das SPiel angeblich schon hat


----------



## SKEMO (21. März 2006)

> Das bezweifle ich... Im offizielem FAQ heisst es ja dass das Game ab dem 20.03. zu kaufen sein wird...




omg, und wenn da stehen würde "um oblivion zu spielen müsst ihr euch vor die strassenbahn werfen."......dann hätten wir jetzt 10.000 hype-opfer weniger.

werdet mal erwachsen.

ps. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil denn in den FAQ steht, dass das Spiel IN DER WOCHE des 20.03. AUSGELIEFERT wird.

ende.


----------



## Blockschluck (21. März 2006)

SKEMO am 21.03.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das bezweifle ich... Im offizielem FAQ heisst es ja dass das Game ab dem 20.03. zu kaufen sein wird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh mann wenn ich sowas schon lese    

in meinem MM steht schon das Lösungsbuch aber des Spiel nit ^^


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

ich hab das game wie dieser Packtshot beweist ! 

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/6236/ichhabs9ve.jpg

   

Spass ^^ Ist ne Fälschung wie villeicht schwer zu sehen ist ! 

Ich hab das Game ned, freu mich aber schon drauf, dass ich es mit morgen beim Media Markt holen kann !


----------



## Voodoo16de (21. März 2006)

Intelkiller am 21.03.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 21.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guckst du weiter oben in diesem Thread!
Da habe ich doch schon geschrieben, dass EB Games das Spiel definitiv schon im Laden hat.
Aber die werden es nicht rausrücken. Ich habe gerade nochmal angerufen und die haben mir gesagt, dass es ab morgen abend freigegeben ist und keine Sekunde früher. Und das gilt für ALLE EB-Games Filialen.
Da lob ich mir echt den MediaMarkt, der gibt den Kram immer früher raus und interessiert sich nicht für so nen Release-einhalt-Kindergartenscheiss.
Nur leider haben die es hier in Köln im MM noch nicht bekommen 
Ich bin leider auch einer, der absolut NULL Geduld hat, ich kanns nicht ändern 


Naja, morgen nach der Arbeit werd ich es mir holen


----------



## aerric (21. März 2006)

> ich hab das game wie dieser Packtshot beweist !
> 
> http://img147.imageshack....
> 
> ...



haha, geiles painting 

solltest dich ma bei denen als Artist bewerben


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

aerric am 21.03.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > ich hab das game wie dieser Packtshot beweist !
> >
> > http://img147.imageshack....
> >
> ...



^^
Coole Idee   

Im Endeffekt ist es egal wer es schon hat. 
Damit könnens die, dies noch ned haben auch ned früher spielen. 
(Ausser man wohnt in der selben Stadt   )


----------



## J-M-C (21. März 2006)

aerric am 21.03.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > ich hab das game wie dieser Packtshot beweist !
> >
> > http://img147.imageshack....
> >
> ...




ichw will dieses endgeile game endlich haben, verdammt!!!


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

J-M-C am 21.03.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> aerric am 21.03.2006 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^Glaub mir ich auch...und wer will das nicht ?    aber bis morgen kann ichs noch abwarten, aber keinen tag länger


----------



## Harrykim (21. März 2006)

Hmm, der Torrent kommt auch nicht in die Gänge.


----------



## NotArzT-19222 (21. März 2006)

Harrykim am 21.03.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, der Torrent kommt auch nicht in die Gänge.



  ====> das is die Tür!

noch Frage zu buch.de

IIch habs mir auch für 33 € bestellt dank dem Tipp   

Wie siehts bei denen mit dem liefern aus? werden dies schaffen allen Vorbestellern ein Exemplar zu senden? hat da jemand schon nachgefragt?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. März 2006)

War grad auch bei 2 MMten... Der Liefertermin ist definitiv MORGEN 

Er sagte aber auch, dass er es aber erst ab 24. verkaufen darf. Ich frage mich nur warum er so gegrinst hat und mit dem Finger auf 22.ten gezeigt hat ^^ 

Mal hoffen. Morgen nochmal schauen. Solang wird das Imperium die Rebellen nochmal platt machen ^^ WAARGH


----------



## NotArzT-19222 (21. März 2006)

sry doppelt


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

RoTTeN1234 am 21.03.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> War grad auch bei 2 MMten... Der Liefertermin ist definitiv MORGEN
> 
> Er sagte aber auch, dass er es aber erst ab 24. verkaufen darf. Ich frage mich nur warum er so gegrinst hat und mit dem Finger auf 22.ten gezeigt hat ^^
> 
> Mal hoffen. Morgen nochmal schauen. Solang wird das Imperium die Rebellen nochmal platt machen ^^ WAARGH




Ich glaub die Media Märkte kriegens morgen und könnens dann auch verkaufen. 

Denn wenn der Release erst der 24te ist, was sollen dann diese ganzen Countdown Videos ? (Am Ende des heutigen Videos steht ja:" 1 Day Then the Gates were open" oder so) Und wenn es dazu auch noch heisst, dass man das Spiel in Nordamerika und Europa in der Woche ab dem 20ten kaufen kann, glaub ich nicht, das irgendwer das Spiel erst ab Freitag releasen darf.
Ausserdem war der 24te nie bestätigt. Das dachte man zwar aber das "Gerücht" wurde von Bethesda dann ja wieder dementiert.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. März 2006)

Ja ich kanns auch nicht glauben... im zweiten MM sagte der (überaus) freundliche Herr (was ein Wunder für MM ist ), dass es aufgrund regionaler Unterschiede und der Preisauszeichnung noch zu Verschiebungen kommen kann. Aber auch der grinste und zeigte auf seinen Bildschirm, wo 22ter stand ^^ 

Ich hoffe ich hoffe ^^


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

RoTTeN1234 am 21.03.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich kanns auch nicht glauben... im zweiten MM sagte der (überaus) freundliche Herr (was ein Wunder für MM ist ), dass es aufgrund regionaler Unterschiede und der Preisauszeichnung noch zu Verschiebungen kommen kann. Aber auch der grinste und zeigte auf seinen Bildschirm, wo 22ter stand ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe ich hoffe ^^



NEEEIIIINNNN !!!!       

Ich hab gerade mal auf die Media Markt Website geschaut, und geguckt wann es bei mir im Regal steht. Und da steht: 24ter März !!!!!


----------



## NameIstHase (21. März 2006)

fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 21.03.2006 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich glaube nicht dass MM nen Angestellten hat der jede halbe Stunde die Webseite mit dem aktuellsten Releasedatum fuettert. Man stelle sich den armen Kerl nur vor muesste er dies bei HalfLife 2 oder Duke Nukem Forever machen Ausserdem wissen doch die bei MM sowieso, dass die Leute die das Spiel kaufen sehr wohl wissen wann das Spiel denn nun erhaetlich sein wird. 

Ist eh schon so als wuerde in einer Woche die Welt untergehen, und das einzig sinnvolle was man noch machen kann ist die restliche Lebenszeit mit Oblivion zu verplempern. Ob die meissten von euch wuessten welche Jahreszeit wir haetten wenn euer PC nicht direkt neben dem Fenster stehen wuerde


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

NameIstHase am 21.03.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiss welche jahreszeit......äähhhh....war es herbst   

nee spass bei seite. Ich hoffe SEHR du hast recht, denn das würde mir vor dem Weltuntergang echt nochma Mut machen


----------



## xzenon (21. März 2006)

Also Leute ich freu mir auch schon den Arsch weg und hoffe dass es morgen tatsächlich bei MM vorrätig ist, weil sonst mussich noch überall rumtelefonieren wo es denn schon zu haben is   

Mal schaun... wenn MM das game morgen hat und der nette verkäufer mir dann auch tatsächlich eins reserviert hat und er mich danna uch tatsächlich anruft... dann würde ich sogar nochmal wieder zu mediamrkt gehen wenn ich was anderes brauch... ich boykottiere den laden nämlich seit ca. 1 jahr... jedes mal is keiner da der ahnung hat.. jedes mal fahr ich da hin um preise zu vergleichen... und jeses mal kauf ich dann letztendlich woanders doch billiger ein und bekomme da sogar beratung! Das war bei der Waschmaschine, Wäschetrockner, PCHardware wie Soundkarte, Boxen, Festplatten, Grafikkarte, ... meinen Fernseher... Stereoanlage... eigentlich alles was strom hat wollte ich da kaufen bin aber entnervt wieder aus dem laden raus und woanders dann einkaufen gegangen!!! Fast genauso wie beim Praktiker Baumarkt...... auch alles Scheisse !

GEIL... ich hab in meiner meckerei 2 minuten lang nicht über Oblivion nachgedacht... KRASS  ich motz mal meine freundin an .. das hilft anscheinend


----------



## NameIstHase (21. März 2006)

xzenon am 21.03.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute ich freu mir auch schon den Arsch weg und hoffe dass es morgen tatsächlich bei MM vorrätig ist, weil sonst mussich noch überall rumtelefonieren wo es denn schon zu haben is
> 
> Mal schaun... wenn MM das game morgen hat und der nette verkäufer mir dann auch tatsächlich eins reserviert hat und er mich danna uch tatsächlich anruft... dann würde ich sogar nochmal wieder zu mediamrkt gehen wenn ich was anderes brauch... ich boykottiere den laden nämlich seit ca. 1 jahr... jedes mal is keiner da der ahnung hat.. jedes mal fahr ich da hin um preise zu vergleichen... und jeses mal kauf ich dann letztendlich woanders doch billiger ein und bekomme da sogar beratung! Das war bei der Waschmaschine, Wäschetrockner, PCHardware wie Soundkarte, Boxen, Festplatten, Grafikkarte, ... meinen Fernseher... Stereoanlage... eigentlich alles was strom hat wollte ich da kaufen bin aber entnervt wieder aus dem laden raus und woanders dann einkaufen gegangen!!! Fast genauso wie beim Praktiker Baumarkt...... auch alles Scheisse !
> 
> GEIL... ich hab in meiner meckerei 2 minuten lang nicht über Oblivion nachgedacht... KRASS  ich motz mal meine freundin an .. das hilft anscheinend




Na solange Deine Freundin kein Goblinkostuem anziehen muss und Du Dich dann versuchst im Dunkeln an sie anzuschleichen um sie dann mit Feuerbaellen (rot angemalten Wattebaeuschchen) zu bewerfen


----------



## Codman (21. März 2006)

tach.
hab grad bei pro-markt in bonn angerufn die hatten oblivion nich ma im computer


----------



## major-dutch (21. März 2006)

fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das game wie dieser Packtshot beweist !
> http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/6236/ichhabs9ve.jpg


Cool! Das Beste, was in den letzten Tagen zum Thema Oblivion gepostet wurde.     


			
				fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Spass ^^ Ist ne Fälschung wie villeicht schwer zu sehen ist !


Du verkennst dein Genie.     --md


----------



## aq123 (21. März 2006)

Ich werd das mal morgen bei mediamarkt veruschen.nur kann mir jemand sagen wan sich das lohnt?weil ich habe angst das ich da gleich nach der schule (14:00 uhr) hinfahre und die mir sagen:wir können das erst heute abend verkaufen.
das würd mich nämlich krass aufregen weil cih nich 2 mal an einem tag ine stadt fahre,da kostet dan ja benzingeld fast soviel wie das spiel    .
Und weiß überhaupt jemand ob es das spiel scon im MM in Braunschweig gibt?

gruß


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

@fehlermeldung:

Boah, das erkennt man doch gleich, dass das eine Fälschung ist! UbiSoft hat mit Oblivion EBEN nichts mehr am Hut. *vorfreudestrahl*

  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Leddernilpferd (21. März 2006)

gibts hier eigentlich auch leute, die sich wie ich das game für die 360 zulegen?
freu mich schon auf's we


----------



## Dragontear (21. März 2006)

Der Tag wird kommen. Ja er wird kommen. An diesem Tag werden unsere Seelen erquicket. Alle Ungläubigen werden geläutert und die volle Pracht und Schönheit des Games erkennen. 
Spaß!   

Ich kann es nicht mehr aushalten!! Bei Amazon steht das es erst am mittwoch ausgeliefert wird und donnertag ankommt!! Expressversand natürlich.   

Wie soll ich bloß morgen überstehen? Habt ihr da einen Rat für mich? Diese innere Anspannung zerreisst mich noch.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (21. März 2006)

hmmm naja zig lösungsbücher hatten se heute bei saturn schon... sehr nett gestaltet die dinger... viel farbe, viel screens... hab mich dann aber doch gewehrt das ganze buch durchzulesen... will mir ja nich die vorfreude rauben


----------



## fehlermeldung (21. März 2006)

und alle die es ned glauben: 

Es gibt tasächlich so einen kleinen Sadisten namens hier auf der Seite,
der das game hat und uns alle mit dem Anblick davon quälen will ^^ 

ne spass. 

hier sind aufjedenfall seine Bilder: 



http://flickr.com/photos/23788937@N00/115927860/in/photostream/


Und hier das Thema: 
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=458405


----------



## ExeCuter (21. März 2006)

Lieber PCGAMES Webadmin,
WARUM... WARUM HAST DU UNS DAS ANGETAN???

Ich habe die Nachricht in der Schule gelesen 
Voller Vorfreude ging ich nun zum EB Games meines Vertrauens...
fragte nach... und bin kreischend wie ein kleines Mädchen 
zusammengebrochen  ! 
Hmpf...
die hattens noch nicht!

aber... 
dafür ist die Vorfreude ins Unermeßliche gestiegen.

Danke... für 3 schlaflose Nächte
Konzentrationsstörungen und Tagträumereien während des Unterrichts.

AAAAHHHH, VERDAMMT SOLL DIESE TOPIC SEIN!!!!


----------



## NameIstHase (21. März 2006)

fehlermeldung am 21.03.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> und alle die es ned glauben:
> 
> Es gibt tasächlich so einen kleinen Sadisten namens hier auf der Seite,
> der das game hat und uns alle mit dem Anblick davon quälen will ^^
> ...



Bitte nur eine Antwort, wie sit die deutsche Sprachausgabe (du hast doch die deutsche, oder?)


----------



## aq123 (21. März 2006)

Hab ma ne frage :
Hab mir die ce bei amazon.de bestellt.habe standart versand gewählt.die meinen ja das man das dan pünklich zum releasetag bekommt.wen ich jetzt expressversand wähle bekomme ihc das dan frühr?also donnerstag statt freitag oder so?
 und wen ja bringt das dan was das jetzt noch zu ändern?ich meine sind immerhin 8 euro extra.

danke 

gruß


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

NameIstHase am 21.03.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nur eine Antwort, wie sit die deutsche Sprachausgabe (du hast doch die deutsche, oder?)



Das ist die US Version auf den Fotos.


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

aq123 am 21.03.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ma ne frage :
> Hab mir die ce bei amazon.de bestellt.habe standart versand gewählt.die meinen ja das man das dan pünklich zum releasetag bekommt.wen ich jetzt expressversand wähle bekomme ihc das dan frühr?also donnerstag statt freitag oder so?
> und wen ja bringt das dan was das jetzt noch zu ändern?ich meine sind immerhin 8 euro extra.
> 
> ...



Beim Expressversand wird dir nur garantiert, dass du das Teil am Tag nachdem es abgeschickt wurde bekommst. Da dies bei normalem Versand bei mir auch immer der Fall ist verzichte ich auf das Extrageld.

Früher kriegen würdest du das Spiel nur, wenn die Post bei dir beim normalen Versand länger als einen Tag braucht.


----------



## armundhaesslich (21. März 2006)

major-dutch am 21.03.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Langer Atem zahlt sich hin und wieder aus.
> Moment mal, was rede ich denn da ... ich muss los zu MM.     --md


*ggg*    




			
				major-dutch am 21.03.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich denke, ich werde das Spiel schon vor dem ersten Patch kaufen (es sei denn der erscheint noch in dieser Woche  ). Aber eben nicht sofort, sondern erst in 1 oder 2 Wochen. Dann sind auch genug Meinungen zu den Themen "Patch noetig", "ob deutsch oder englisch, beides super" und "Beschnitt" draussen, sodass man genuesslich abwaegen und waehlen kann.


Hast schon recht. So wäre es vernünftig. Bei Oblivion werde ich aber der Unvernunft fröhnenund hoffentlich am Wochenende zocken können.


----------



## aq123 (21. März 2006)

Ich halte das nicht mehr aus!heute mittag gib es mir noch super gut,und dan stoße ich auf dieses thema!!      
Mir geht nichts anderes mehr durch den kopf als dieses spiel!so schlimm war das nicht mal bei hl2!aber ich wette ich erwarte viel zu viel von dem spiel und wen ich es dan spiele werde ich schrecklich enttäuscht sein weil es meine viel zu hoch gestellten erwartungen nicht erfüllt!aber so ist das immer bei  mir    


gruß


----------



## LoosaW (21. März 2006)

aq123 am 21.03.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte das nicht mehr aus!heute mittag gib es mir noch super gut,und dan stoße ich auf dieses thema!!
> Mir geht nichts anderes mehr durch den kopf als dieses spiel!so schlimm war das nicht mal bei hl2!aber ich wette ich erwarte viel zu viel von dem spiel und wen ich es dan spiele werde ich schrecklich enttäuscht sein weil es meine viel zu hoch gestellten erwartungen nicht erfüllt!aber so ist das immer bei  mir
> 
> 
> gruß




Dann muss ich dir jetz das schicken damit du dich noch mehr aufregst xD :

http://www.krawall.de/artikel.php?s=&artikel_id=19460#

MfG


----------



## NackteElfe (21. März 2006)

Also wie in dem anderen Thread angesprochen: Ich habs 
http://flickr.com/photos/23788937@N00/115927860/in/photostream/

Rockt ganz schön

Gekauft bei EB Games in Towson, allerdings direkt ausverkauft gewesen.


----------



## LoosaW (21. März 2006)

Bergbube am 21.03.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> so um mal etwas stimmung zu machen
> 
> 
> http://home.mchsi.com/~lucky4/Oblivion_2006-03-20_17-23-43-00.JPG
> ...



Jaaa... bla bla ich habs. Aber wo hast du es denn bitte her? Sowas wird nie gesagt... vielleicht würden sich dann ja andere genauso freuen die diesen Markt in der Nähe haben.

MfG


----------



## NackteElfe (21. März 2006)

Ich bitte meiner letzen Zeile beachtung zu schenken. Da stehts wo es war.  Und ein Beweisfoto gibts unterm Link. Bäh.


----------



## scretch (21. März 2006)

rein aus interesse: mit welchem kopierschutz arbeitet des game? ich hab nämlich keinen bock auf starforce ärger   

ansonsten...morgen renn ich in der "freistunde" (wer braucht schon ethikunterricht)  zum mediamarkt und werd denen mal solange auf den keks gehen, bis sies mir verkaufen.


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

scretch am 21.03.2006 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> rein aus interesse: mit welchem kopierschutz arbeitet des game? ich hab nämlich keinen bock auf starforce ärger



Take2 nutzt kein StarForce, ergo hat Oblivion auch keins 

Ist glaub ich Securom 7 oder sowas.


----------



## scretch (21. März 2006)

Iceman am 21.03.2006 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist glaub ich Securom 7 oder sowas.




das is toll. dann brauch ich mir wenigstens keine gröberen sorgen machen, dass es nicht läuft oder mein rechner explodiert


----------



## burak416 (21. März 2006)

NackteElfe am 21.03.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie in dem anderen Thread angesprochen: Ich habs
> http://flickr.com/photos/23788937@N00/115927860/in/photostream/
> 
> Rockt ganz schön
> ...


warum hast du es dann nicht laufen lassen auf deinem rechner? Auf deinem pc sehe ich kein oblivion sondern die seite von pcgames


----------



## burak416 (21. März 2006)

burak416 am 21.03.2006 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> NackteElfe am 21.03.2006 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2006)

Okaysoft.de hat den Releasetag auch vorgeschoben, statt 23.03 steht jetzt 22.03 da. 
Blöd das ich bei Amazon bestellt hab, die versenden erst am 23.


----------



## Red-Bird (21. März 2006)

Bohhr....das gibt es doch nicht wie man sich beim lesen solch eines theads so auf nen game auf**** kann....ich halts net mehr aus ich hab zwar schon beim händler angerufen :

+hallo ...bla bla bla ....volltext...

* hallo,haben sie oblivion schon

* was haben wir schon

* OBLIVION

* bustabieren sie das mal bitte

* OB    L I V I O N

* Oelivion

* nein mit b wie berta oblivion 

* achso sie meine oblivion, ja genau warten sie kurz *freu bis zum geht nicht mehr* .......tudeltut.......hallo

* jaaaaa

* ne haben wir noch nicht erst am 24.

* jo



aber ich fahr morgen trotzdem nochmal hin ..ich kann nicht mher.


----------



## NackteElfe (21. März 2006)

burak416 am 21.03.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> burak416 am 21.03.2006 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burak416 (21. März 2006)

NackteElfe am 21.03.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> burak416 am 21.03.2006 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> outfit am 21.03.2006 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für den Tip! Hab's mir gleich auf Rechnung bestellt! 33€ Ist wirklich ein Hammerpreis!


----------



## sternitzky (21. März 2006)

Freezeman am 21.03.2006 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Okaysoft.de hat den Releasetag auch vorgeschoben, statt 23.03 steht jetzt 22.03 da.
> Blöd das ich bei Amazon bestellt hab, die versenden erst am 23.


Bei mir ist es andersrum blöd: Ich habe zwar bei Okaysoft bestellt, aber während die Deutsche auf morgen vorverschoben wurde, wurden die Import um einen Tag nach hinten verschoben.   
Hauptsache *krieg* ich meine *US CE*. Habe nämlich noch nicht jeden Stein auf Vvardenfell umgedreht.


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

sternitzky am 21.03.2006 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es andersrum blöd: Ich habe zwar bei Okaysoft bestellt, aber während die Deutsche auf morgen vorverschoben wurde, wurden die Import um einen Tag nach hinten verschoben.
> Hauptsache *krieg* ich meine *US CE*. Habe nämlich noch nicht jeden Stein auf Vvardenfell umgedreht.



Die Verschiebung nach hinten um einen Tag ist aber schon seit ner Woche oder so auf der Homepage. Ne Email deswegen gabs aber net.

Ich hab die normale EV bestellt und hoffe momentan noch, dass ich sie noch diese Woche in der Hand halte.


----------



## Paindemonium (21. März 2006)

Kleine Info für alle, die nicht unbedingt am ersten Tag das Spiel haben müssen, aber unbedingt eine Originalversion haben wollen:

Bei play.com bekommt man diese definitiv am günstigsten, die Termine werden eingehalten (im Gegensatz zu Okaysoft, bei denen der erste Termin immer nach hinten verschoben wird) - die Spiele werden aus UK verschickt.
Einziger eventueller Haken für manche: Eine Kreditkarte ist absolut unumgänglich für die Bestellung.

Die Col. Ed. von Oblivion kostet da 48 Euro (inkl. Versand)


----------



## major-dutch (21. März 2006)

NackteElfe am 21.03.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist die Kiste mit den Oblivions
> http://flickr.com/photos/23788937@N00/115930163/in/photostream/
> und hier siehst du wie ich das Spiel überreicht bekomme
> http://flickr.com/photos/23788937@N00/115930199/in/photostream/
> Glaubst Du mir jetzt?


Respekt, dass du bei all dem Trubel auch noch an Dokumentation gedacht hast und dich somit von vornherein fuer den zu erwartenden Spiessrutenlauf gewappnet hast.      --md


----------



## Darkchylde24 (21. März 2006)

NackteElfe am 21.03.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> burak416 am 21.03.2006 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sternitzky (21. März 2006)

Iceman am 21.03.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> sternitzky am 21.03.2006 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe aber eine E-Mail von Okaysoft bekommen.


----------



## LordMephisto (21. März 2006)

Darkchylde24 am 21.03.2006 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott du bist auch in sämtlichen Foren unterwegs und gibst damit an das du es hast oder? Fühlst dich jetzt als ein ganz toller was? Schön hast du das gemacht, sogar mit Foto der Übergabe also alles von heute Morgen an geplant, bist ja ein gaaaanz toller. Meine Güte dein Geltungsbedürfnis ist ja größer als dein ganzes komisches Kaff in dem du wohnst.
> 
> Ps.: Spiel lieber und nerv nicht


Da er in Amiland wohnt finde ich es garnicht besonders verwunderlich das er es schon hat.


----------



## fabalpet (22. März 2006)

Schau mal......http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kassenzettel9ke.jpg .....da hat einer nen Kassenbon gescannt...heul  
will endlich nach Tamriel....arbeite selber in nen Elektro-Discounter....hatte es in den Händen....und dann riss mir der bekloppte Software-Abteilungsleiter das Goldstück aus den Händen  
....der werde ich mobben........
YES....there will be blood......


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. März 2006)

fabalpet am 22.03.2006 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal......http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kassenzettel9ke.jpg .....da hat einer nen Kassenbon gescannt...heul
> will endlich nach Tamriel....arbeite selber in nen Elektro-Discounter....hatte es in den Händen....und dann riss mir der bekloppte Software-Abteilungsleiter das Goldstück aus den Händen
> ....der werde ich mobben........
> YES....there will be blood......




AND----> PRINT  
Vielleicht ein kleines Überzeugungsargument, falls die morgen bzw heute noch zicken machen ^^


----------



## NackteElfe (22. März 2006)

Darkchylde24 am 21.03.2006 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott du bist auch in sämtlichen Foren unterwegs und gibst damit an das du es hast oder? Fühlst dich jetzt als ein ganz toller was? Schön hast du das gemacht, sogar mit Foto der Übergabe also alles von heute Morgen an geplant, bist ja ein gaaaanz toller. Meine Güte dein Geltungsbedürfnis ist ja größer als dein ganzes komisches Kaff in dem du wohnst.
> 
> Ps.: Spiel lieber und nerv nicht


Lol, nein nicht wirklich...
Eigentlich hab ich die Fotos aus Spaß gemacht und diese waren ursprünglich auch nicht für dieses Forum. Aber als dann die Frage kam hab ich gepostet und erst auf Nachfrage die Bilder hier hingestellt. Darum habe ich die Bilder auch während ich das spiel installiert habe eingestellt. War mehr aus Langeweile denn aus Geltungsbedürfnis. Oder finden mich jetzt plötzlich alle ganz toll?

Naja, aber mit dem Kaff das habe ich nicht verstanden. Ich wohne in Köln und bin gerade in Baltimore. Beides nicht unbedingt Käffer... Oder versteh ich hier was falsch?

Habe aber heute den ganzen Tag über gespielt falls es Dich beruhihgt.

@mephisto
Hier ist lustigerweise aber alles ausverkauft gewesen. Ich hatte glücklicherweise schon reserviert und angezahlt


----------



## fabalpet (22. März 2006)

AND----> PRINT  
Vielleicht ein kleines Überzeugungsargument, falls die morgen bzw heute noch zicken machen ^^ [/quote]

RICHTIG:::::::

das haben viele vor........mal schauen ob es klappt...wenn morgen bei uns einer im Laden mit den Ding steht lach ich mich schlapp.......weil das beweist wie klein die Welt ist.....oder das die Weltunbedingt Oblivion haben will..........


----------



## Intelkiller (22. März 2006)

so dann werd ich morgen mal eb games, media markt und saturn in hamburg abklappern, mal sehen obs das schon gibt. dann kauf ich es gleich 2 mal


----------



## LordMephisto (22. März 2006)

*An alle Vollspaten:

Steht hier noch einmal wo das Game runtergeladen werden kann klatscht es, aber keinen Beifall!*


----------



## fabalpet (22. März 2006)

LordMephisto am 22.03.2006 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> *An alle Vollspaten:
> 
> Steht hier noch einmal wo das Game runtergeladen werden kann klatscht es, aber keinen Beifall!*




Das sehe ich auch so.....wer den Download-Link findet darf Ihn behalten.....der Verweis hat aber hier nichts zu suchen.......


----------



## Lord_Rancor (22. März 2006)

fabalpet am 22.03.2006 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich auch so.....wer den Download-Link findet darf Ihn behalten.....der Verweis hat aber hier nichts zu suchen.......


----------



## stockduck (22. März 2006)

> YES....there will be blood......



SICHER KEINE anspielung auf SAW oder?   

ach der film is einfach nur geil


----------



## fabalpet (22. März 2006)

stockduck am 22.03.2006 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > YES....there will be blood......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Film war auch Hammer....beide Teile......aber Oblivion wird der OBERHAMMER!!!!!!!


----------



## stockduck (22. März 2006)

fabalpet am 22.03.2006 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 22.03.2006 08:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz deiner meinung...

laut Saturn (österreich) am freitag da und sie rufen mich an...
da merkt man wieder mal wie lange 48 stunden sein können...


----------



## Wuz (22. März 2006)

Also ich war grad im Saturn und im EB Games in Remscheid.
Beides mal negatives Feedback.
Der EB Games Knicke sagte das was er immer sagt...:"Morgen, ich reskier doch keine Konventionalstrafe!"
Die Aussage im Saturn (da hab ich während meiner Schulzeit als Aushilfe gearbeitet und kenn die Leute echt gut) :"Am Freitag...sei auch noch keines an der Warenannahme".

Also geht das Warten weiter...

so on
wuz


----------



## CyclopGraz (22. März 2006)

stockduck am 22.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> fabalpet am 22.03.2006 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, Freitag, eventuell auch Donnerstag.
Ich werde auch angerufen.
Ein gutes hat es in D zu wohnen.
Man kriegt den ganzen PC-Kram früher.



Spoiler



Aber ob das die Nachteile (CDU/CSU) aufwiegt?


----------



## DRosa50447 (22. März 2006)

Ich werde am Freitag um Punkt 9.30Uhr bei MM auf der Matte stehen und Mir Spiel und Lösungsbuch kaufen    Bis dahin Bete ich jeden abent   

1.	Lass es bitte Dar sein!   

2.	Lass mich noch ein Exemplar der Collectors Edition bekommen!  

3.	Mach das es bitte sofort läuft und nicht aus irgendeinem blöden 
                      Grund nicht mal Startet.   

4.	Mach das es einigermaßen Flüssig läuft.   

5.	Mach das es nicht so Bug verseucht ist, das man den ersten 
                     Patch abwarten muss  um Freude an dem Spiel zu haben.   

Aber ich befürchte in mindestens einen Punkt werde ich bitter Enttäuscht!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

DRosa50447 am 22.03.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> 5.	Mach das es nicht so Bug verseucht ist, das man den ersten
> Patch abwarten muss  um Freude an dem Spiel zu haben.



Da scheint es zumindest in der DV nicht gut auszusehen:


> "Oblivion ist tatsächlich ein episches Rollenspiel geworden. Warum? Das lesen Abonnenten ab Samstag im neuen GameStar-Magazin. Uneingeschränkt gilt das jedoch nur für die englische Version, die uns zum Test vorlag. Die deutsche Version traf erst nach unserem Redaktionsschluss ein. Die Lokalisierung der Texte hat Entwickler Bethesda selbst übernommen -- und dabei leider vollkommen versagt.
> 
> Der Ärger beginnt bereits im Tutorial: Texttafeln mit einem Mischmasch aus Deutsch und Englisch (Datumsanzeige zu Spielbeginn: »27th of Letzter Samen«); Anweisungen, die sich auf die Xbox-360-Steuerung beziehen. Auch im späteren Spielverlauf treffen Sie immer wieder auf unsinnige Abkürzungen (ein schwacher Heiltrank heißt »Schw. Tr. d. Le.en.-W.«) und falsche Bezeichnungen für Gegenstände und Zaubersprüche (der erste Heilzauber heißt »Feuerball«).
> 
> ...



Sieht dann so aus


----------



## HanFred (22. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


*ARGH*
wie kann man nur?  
naja, ich werd wie gesagt die englische kriegen. nicht heute, nicht morgen aber sicherlich bald.


----------



## caiphi (22. März 2006)

Rabowke am 21.03.2006 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> armundhaesslich am 21.03.2006 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karstadt Willmersdorfer Str.


----------



## BlackDead (22. März 2006)

HanFred am 22.03.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab mir Deutsche Version Vorbestellt.   
Man kann deswegen wohl nur auf ein Patch hoffen.


----------



## HanFred (22. März 2006)

BlackDead am 22.03.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.03.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allzuviele sorgen würde ich mir da nicht machen. ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es fans gibt, die schneller fertig sind damit als Bethesda.
wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ein spiel von fans übersetzt würde.


----------



## razorfish79 (22. März 2006)

also amazon versendet es heute.
auch der erscheinungstermin ist auf 23.03.2006 abgeändert worden.


----------



## tschense (22. März 2006)

razorfish79 am 22.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> also amazon versendet es heute.
> auch der erscheinungstermin ist auf 23.03.2006 abgeändert worden.



Hallo zusammen,

Karstadt in Bremen verkauft es seit heute Morgen. Falls Ihr es nicht glaubt hier die Nummer der Software Abt. 0421 3071 418 ...

Viel Spass beim zocken ...


tschense


----------



## fyr-25 (22. März 2006)

razorfish79 am 22.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> also amazon versendet es heute.
> auch der erscheinungstermin ist auf 23.03.2006 abgeändert worden.



Weiß hier jemand ob die Savegames der deutschen mit der englischen kompatibel sind? Dann bestell ich mir die deutsche und spiel solange die, bis meine bestellte englische ankommt 

Bei Morrrowind waren die Saves nämlich nicht kompatibel...


----------



## dirkie71 (22. März 2006)

Irgendwie ist das ein Paradoxum.
Auf der einen Seite der Spieler, der das Game kaufen will und auf der anderen Seite der "Laden, der das Spiel hat aber es noch nicht rausstellen darf oder will.

Dann gibt es auf der dritten Seite gibt es die illegale Tauschbörse, bei der das Game sofort herunter zuladen gibt. 

Ich habe hier in Wuppertal bei MM, Saturn usw. angerufen. Alle haben das Game, wollen oder dürfen es aber noch nicht verkaufen.

Ist doch irgendwie ein Witz oder ?


----------



## Minihul (22. März 2006)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber weil´s so aktuell ist:

Für alle die in *Wien und Umgebung* wohnen, der *Softwaredschungel *auf der Mariahilferstraße (http://www.dschungel.com/) hat´s auch schon. Übrigens auch "Der Pate"


----------



## HanFred (22. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 22.03.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch irgendwie ein Witz oder ?


aber auch nur deswegen, weil es schon im netz zu haben ist.
ansonsten kann man so genau dieses problem einschränken. wenn es weltweit gleichzeitig released wird, müssen alle, die es sofort haben wollen, in den laden rennen und die meisten werden es tun.
aber wenn's schon im netz ist, dann ziehen es sich umso mehr ungeduldige. von denen kaufen sicher auch viele das spiel hinterher aber ganz bestimmt nicht anähernd alle.


----------



## major-dutch (22. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 22.03.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist das ein Paradoxum.
> Auf der einen Seite der Spieler, der das Game kaufen will und auf der anderen Seite der "Laden, der das Spiel hat aber es noch nicht rausstellen darf oder will.
> [...]
> Ich habe hier in Wuppertal bei MM, Saturn usw. angerufen. Alle haben das Game, wollen oder dürfen es aber noch nicht verkaufen.
> Ist doch irgendwie ein Witz oder ?


Auf der einen Seite gibt es den hysterischen Spieler, der es nicht einmal fertig bringt einfach mal auf den offiziellen Verkaufstermin zu warten. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es den Handel, der sich an gewisse Auflagen halten muss.
Weihnachten gibt es die Geschenke doch auch erst zum Zeitpunkt der Bescherung, obwohl man sie schon vorher hat. Was soll diese Hysterie?        --md


----------



## Takeoff (22. März 2006)

AN ALLE BERLINER: Karstadt in der Wilmersdorfer Straße in Berlin Charlottenburg verkauft das Teil für 37 Euronen (Collectors Edition 54 Euro)!!! Also nichts wie hin!  
Ich muss jetzt dem Installationsbalken zuschauen...


----------



## genesis666 (22. März 2006)

Hat schon jemand die Versandbestätigung von Amazon.de,
sonst wird es wohl morgen nichts mehr mit spielen!   

Greetz Genesis


----------



## dirkie71 (22. März 2006)

HanFred am 22.03.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> dirkie71 am 22.03.2006 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht. Wie du aber mittlerweile festgestellt hast, ist das Game in sehr vielen Regionen schon verfügbar.
Z.B. im MM Reugborg schon seit gestern, MM Wuppertal MUSS(?) auf den Release warten ?
Innerhalb einer Elektronikkette solche Unterschiede ? Glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht. EB-Games ist in dieser Hinsicht der letzte Laden. Die stellen erst raus, wenn der Saturn nebenan es ebenfalls macht. Die spinnen doch.
Sollen doch froh sein, wenn sie es verkaufen. 
Und da beschweren sich die Publisher, wenn es illegal gezogen wird.
Ich denke mal, wenn es heute verkauft werden würde, gäb es etliche die das Spiel heute kaufen würden, anstatt es aus dem Netz zu ziehen.

Das hat nichts mit Hype oder sonstigem zu tun. Hätte heute endlich mal Zeit zum spielen...


----------



## Ztyla (22. März 2006)

dirkie71 am 22.03.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gebe ich dir recht. Wie du aber mittlerweile festgestellt hast, ist das Game in sehr vielen Regionen schon verfügbar.
> Z.B. im MM Reugborg schon seit gestern, MM Wuppertal MUSS(?) auf den Release warten ?
> Innerhalb einer Elektronikkette solche Unterschiede ? Glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht. EB-Games ist in dieser Hinsicht der letzte Laden. Die stellen erst raus, wenn der Saturn nebenan es ebenfalls macht. Die spinnen doch.
> Sollen doch froh sein, wenn sie es verkaufen.



So einfach ist das nicht - der Publisher will Chancengleichheit für die Läden. Wenn Du als kleiner Laden das Game erst morgen oder so bekommst, gehen Dir, wenn MM um die Ecke es früher rausstellt, etliche Kunden verloren. Dageegen protestieren viele kleinere Läden, die in der Regel etwas später beliefert werden. Und um diesen (verständlichen) Protesten gerecht zu werden, gibts die Sperre. Sehr zum Leid der Spieler natürlich


----------



## fehlermeldung (22. März 2006)

ich muss noch cia. 2 stunden warten dann schau ich zu Media Markt in meiner nähe.... weiss schon jemand, ob Media Märkte das Spiel schon verkaufen ? 
(Wenn nicht müsste ich extra alle Läden abklappern, die Computerspiele 
verkaufen, das würd mich nerven   )


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Ztyla am 22.03.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dageegen protestieren viele kleinere Läden, die in der Regel etwas später beliefert werden. Und um diesen (verständlichen) Protesten gerecht zu werden, gibts die Sperre. Sehr zum Leid der Spieler natürlich



Das glaub ich nicht.
Reiner Selbstschutz der Gamesindustrie, um, wie schon gesagt, Warez-Releases so lange wie möglich rauszuzögern.
Kleinere Händler sind denen völlig egal; ihre Hauptkunden stellen sowieso die großen Ketten + Onlinehändler dar.
Wie man aber wieder mal sehen kann, ist vielen Märkten ein solches Verbot eh schnurzpiepegal. Und selbst wenn sie es "offiziell" noch nicht rausgeben wollen, "unter der Hand" geht's meistens. 

Edit: Lt. meinen Informationen wollen die MM in der Region Heidelberg/Mannheim/Ludwigshafen Oblivion ab spätestens heute Abend (18:00 Uhr ca.) ganz legal verkaufen. Da davon auszugehen ist, dass die Läden das Game bereits vorrätig haben, kommt man sicherlich auch schon früher dran.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Red-P (22. März 2006)

fehlermeldung am 22.03.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss noch cia. 2 stunden warten dann schau ich zu Media Markt in meiner nähe.... weiss schon jemand, ob Media Märkte das Spiel schon verkaufen ?
> (Wenn nicht müsste ich extra alle Läden abklappern, die Computerspiele
> verkaufen, das würd mich nerven   )



Also ich war eben im MM Bad-Dürrheim; die haben es noch nicht mal im Lager!
Hab es selbst auf deren PC gesehn


----------



## aq123 (22. März 2006)

weiß jemand was von Braunschweig?Kann man das spiel da schon kaufen?
Und wird das spiel heute schon von allen mediamarkt filialien in Deutshcland verkauft oder nur in manchen?


gruß


----------



## fehlermeldung (22. März 2006)

aq123 am 22.03.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand was von Braunschweig?Kann man das spiel da schon kaufen?
> Und wird das spiel heute schon von allen mediamarkt filialien in Deutshcland verkauft oder nur in manchen?
> 
> 
> gruß



Warscheinlich nur in manchen. Musste halt selbst gucken ob du eins kriegst oder ned. 
Aber wenn es das spiel in einem Laden ned gibt nich verzweifeln, musste dann nur einpaar Läden abklappern.


----------



## Alberr (22. März 2006)

tschense am 22.03.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> razorfish79 am 22.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit!

Das kann ich bestätigen. War gerade dort und hab mir die Collector's Edition geholt für 59.99€. morgen geht es dann endlich nach Tamriel...

Gruß,
Andreas.


----------



## DouggyHeffernan (22. März 2006)

weis einer, ob es das spiel schon irgendwo in NÜRNBERG gibt???


----------



## Freezeman (22. März 2006)

genesis666 am 22.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand die Versandbestätigung von Amazon.de,
> sonst wird es wohl morgen nichts mehr mit spielen!
> 
> Greetz Genesis



Deren "Mein Konto"-Seite ist mittlerweile zusammengebrochen, man kann nicht mehr nachschauen wie es mit der Bestellung aussieht. Wahrscheinlich aktualisieren die Vorbesteller alle 5min die Seite


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. März 2006)

Habs 

Karstadt Stuttgart 37 €

AAAAh Zocken


----------



## MrRibba (22. März 2006)

*ggggg*
Ich habs jetzt auch.......Karstadt Berlin Charlottenburg....gab aber leider kaum noch Exemplare!!

Egal....ich hab eins !!

Thx für die Info


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. März 2006)

Ja ich weiß in stuttgart lagne noch so 10 aus oder so  

Fands lustig... da waren noch drei andere die an der Kasse gefragt haben, als ich gezahlt hab und der typ hält mein Spiel in der Hand und meint "Ne keine Ahnung, muss man die Abteilung fragen..." Ich hab n Lachkrampf bekommen und es den armen Leuten gesagt ^^


----------



## scretch (22. März 2006)

der spiele dealer meines vertrauens erwartet es heute um 17:00


----------



## NotArzT-19222 (22. März 2006)

Habs auch--- Karstadt Saarbrücken ebenfalls 37 €

denke ma wenn ihr nen Karstadt in der NÄhe habt da vorbei gehn und kaufen ^^


----------



## Kaeksch (22. März 2006)

Sieht so aus. Werds nachher mal auch im Karstadt versuchen. "hoff"


----------



## TheRock77 (22. März 2006)

NotArzT-19222 am 22.03.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs auch--- Karstadt Saarbrücken ebenfalls 37 €
> 
> denke ma wenn ihr nen Karstadt in der NÄhe habt da vorbei gehn und kaufen ^^


Weiß jemend wie im Raum Köln, Bonn, Siegburg aussieht, ist da auch schon heute erhältlich???


----------



## Dumbi (22. März 2006)

Wurde die DV übersetzt oder ist die Sprache Englisch?


----------



## LordMephisto (22. März 2006)

Dumbi am 22.03.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde die DV übersetzt oder ist die Sprache Englisch?


Komplett Deutsch


----------



## Batman1 (22. März 2006)

Hab gerade meine Tour durch Hannover beendet...

In folgenden Läden gabs dasselbe BlaBla: Karstadt, Saturn, Media Markt, Makro Markt

...Konventionalstrafen bis 25000 Euro... blabla... woher weiß ich, daß sie nicht von der Konkurrenz sind... blabla..... mein Job ......  bla bla

Alles richtig, trotzdem scheisse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Einen hatte ich weich geklopft, aber beim Scannen kam der Chef und hat nen Aufstand gemacht. Ich glaub, da wirds vor Freitag nichts...

Also ist wohl weiter Warten angesagt.....

Probiers morgen nochmal....


----------



## Wuz (22. März 2006)

Update:

Also Saturn und EB Games siehts immer noch Finster aus ,allerdings konnte ich mir grad die letzte Collectors Edition im Karstadt Remscheid Lennep abstauben  

Nen paar normale haben die auch noch.
so jetzt wirds erstmal installiert ^^...


----------



## Matze2210 (22. März 2006)

War gerade im Mercado Nürnberg, MM und EB games wollen es erst am Freitag verkaufen.   

Hat schon jemand einen Laden in Nürnberg oder Umgebung gefunden, der es verkauft?


----------



## Batman1 (22. März 2006)

Wenn`s jemand in Hannover bekommt, bitte melden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aq123 (22. März 2006)

ICH HABBBBBSSSS!!!!!!!         

Instalier es gerade!in Braunschweig bei Karstadt am Gewandhaus!Hab mir die CE gekauft!Leider schrecklicher preis! 59,99 Euro!Aber was solls!Ich hABBBSS!!!

gruß


----------



## tavrosffm (22. März 2006)

hier in frankfurt auf der zeil im karstadt zu haben!
50 flocken wollen die allerdings dafür  
hat jemand günstigere ladenpreise in frankfurts innenstadt?


----------



## baschtle (22. März 2006)

Freezeman am 22.03.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 22.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir steht dran, dass das spiel gerade für den versand vorbereitet wird,was heißt es wird bald versand und vielleicht schon morgen kommen wird.

Zudem hat amazon den veröffentlichungstermin vom 24. März auf den 23. März vorverlegt.       (ich hoff es ist morgen da.
Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist , ist das die screenshots scheiße aussehen, die trailer aber geil. vielleicht sollte man abwarten  bis die ersten mags ingame videos zeigen. Spielerisch wirds allein schon wegen der freiheit top (glaube ich). Ich hab noch ne frage: stimmt es, dass wenn man sich auf akrobatik spezialisiert, karate oder martial arts  fights machen kann ?


----------



## simonpacino (22. März 2006)

Batman1 am 22.03.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn`s jemand in Hannover bekommt, bitte melden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ja gena wenn einer weis wo man in HANNOVER eins kriegen kann - biiiideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  sagt bescheid   es geht um warten oder spielen


----------



## LokisLakei (22. März 2006)

Hallo In leipzig
gibt es  Oblivion im Löwen Center im Medi MAx haben außreichen exemplare
wenn man von güntersdorf (abfahrt leipzig west rein kommt bzw raus fährt)
oblivion 39€
oblivion CE 59€


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

baschtle am 22.03.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 22.03.2006 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs! Ich habs! Ich habs!     
EB Games Köln
Geiles Ding!
Da wird meine EAX1900XTX mal richtig dampfen !!


----------



## bahoxxl (22. März 2006)

Ich hab es !!!  
Karstadt Köln, für 37€.. Danke für den Tipp!
War aber wohl das letzte. Zumindest lag keins mehr aus, auch nicht CE. Ansonsten nur noch X-Box-Exemplare.


----------



## butt3rkeks (22. März 2006)

bahoxxl am 22.03.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es !!!
> Karstadt Köln, für 37€.. Danke für den Tipp!
> War aber wohl das letzte. Zumindest lag keins mehr aus, auch nicht CE. Ansonsten nur noch X-Box-Exemplare.


Meine örtliche Karstatd-Filiale hat sämmtliche Elektronikartikel ausm Sortiment genommen


----------



## Kaeksch (22. März 2006)

Also Karstadt und Saturn Magdeburg habens noch nich mal auf Lager. Ich    hier gleich auf meine Tastatur. Is doch echt scheisse.


----------



## thefors (22. März 2006)

bahoxxl am 22.03.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es !!!
> Karstadt Köln, für 37€.. Danke für den Tipp!
> War aber wohl das letzte. Zumindest lag keins mehr aus, auch nicht CE. Ansonsten nur noch X-Box-Exemplare.




ebgames in köln-chorweiler hats nun auch zum verkauf ausgestellt weil karstadt neumarkt schon angefangen hat, aber keine mehr hat ^^

der kerl bei ebgames meinte auch "ja das is immer so nen affentheater bei den releases. wir warten immer bis einer zu doof ist"

und dann später drückt der mir tüte in die hand und sagt "so.,. nun nur noch genug essen einpacken, gardinen zu und tür abschliessen... viel spaß"


----------



## Intelkiller (22. März 2006)

ok war in unterwegs in hamburg

karstadt moenckebergstraße  keine normalen mehr, nur collecters 1 mal
saturn hbf garnichts, erst ab morgen
media markt harburg auch nichts
eb games harburg auch nichts
karstadt harburg auch nichts, die kannten das nichtmal


----------



## hard_pete (22. März 2006)

Leddernilpferd am 21.03.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts hier eigentlich auch leute, die sich wie ich das game für die 360 zulegen?
> freu mich schon auf's we



ja ich, die c.e.



Spoiler



meine athlon 1400 und die geforce 2gt werden das game wohl nicht derblasen!


----------



## NameIstHase (22. März 2006)

Kaeksch am 22.03.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Karstadt und Saturn Magdeburg habens noch nich mal auf Lager. Ich    hier gleich auf meine Tastatur. Is doch echt scheisse.




Ist schon verrueckt dass sich Luete aufregen das Spiel nicht kaufen zu koennen obwohl heute noch nicht der offizielle Verkaustermin ist. Kannst ja mal bei TAKE2 anrufen und DIch beschweren


----------



## Batman1 (22. März 2006)

Karstadt Hannover hat einige Exemplare

Limited: 59,99 Euro

Normal: 37 Euro

Also beeilt euch!!!!!

Bin in Tamriel

Chiao.......


----------



## Gisli (22. März 2006)

Karstadt stuttgart: AUSVERKAUFT    nur noch eins, welches zurückgelegt war... morgen kommen 50 weitere...

kaufhof stuttgart...ich gloobe die wissen gar net, was ein pc is^^

MediaMarkt Stuttgart am Hbf.. noch nix im lager... (ebenso wie MM Stg-feuerbach)

Makromarkt (bald MediMax) stuttgart: angeblich nüschd^^ der hat mich verarscht...bin ich mir sicher   

saturn Ludwigsburg: nüschd

Karstadt ludwigsburg:       nach langen diskussionen und hartnäckigkeit...


----------



## Dumbi (22. März 2006)

LordMephisto am 22.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.03.2006 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man dankt.

Wäre auch noch gut wenn jemand ein paar Worte über die Qualität der deutschen Sprachausgabe verlieren könnte.


----------



## Kaeksch (22. März 2006)

NameIstHase am 22.03.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 22.03.2006 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
Na dieses ganze geschreibe "Ich habs " und so machen mich ganz hippelig.


----------



## NameIstHase (22. März 2006)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand die tollen Uebersetzungen gemerkt? Der Heiltrank wurde mit Feuerball uebersetzt, teilweise wurden Sachen vertauscht, oder die XBOX Steuerung ist noch in der OC Version enthalten... hab gelesen die deutsche Version is voll fuern Hintern... AUch wenn die Sprachausgabe gut sein soll, immerhin etwas... Da werden einige enttaeuscht sein wenn sie 10 Elektromaerkte abgeklappert haben um dann so ne Uebersetzung praesentiert zu bekommen... tolles Ding, meine Vorfreude is jedenfalls schon ein wenig getruebt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

Dumbi am 22.03.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre auch noch gut wenn jemand ein paar Worte über die Qualität der deutschen Sprachausgabe verlieren könnte.


Die Sprecher sollen laut Gamestar sehr gut sein.
Die haben auf der Seite auch ein Video, wo was zum Spiel gesagt wird und man kurz reinschauen kann.
Zum Video.


----------



## NameIstHase (22. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.03.2006 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber eben nur die Sprachausgabe, der geschriebene Text und Untertitel und so weiter wurden wahrscheinlich von ein paar indischen PC Experten uebersetzt


----------



## Dumbi (22. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.03.2006 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Filmchen werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen, vielen Dank!


----------



## ParaPlayer (22. März 2006)

Kaeksch am 22.03.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> NameIstHase am 22.03.2006 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na da gehts dir aber wie mir.
Hab mir beim Makromarkt für den Freitag ne CE zurück legen lassen...
Wenn die das "vergessen" werd ich verrückt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

NameIstHase am 22.03.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eben nur die Sprachausgabe, der geschriebene Text und Untertitel und so weiter wurden wahrscheinlich von ein paar indischen PC Experten uebersetzt


Ich will dir ja wirklich nicht zu nah treten, aber bevor man es nicht selber gesehen hat, sollte man vielleicht nicht gleich so übertreiben.
Sicherlich ist das, was man so zu sehen bekommt in den ersten Meldungen und Videos, alles andere als schön. Die Frage ist nur, wie schlimm ist es wirklich und wie leicht läßt sich das Problem beheben. Die "Probleme" betreffen außerdem eher weniger die Qualität der Übersetzung, sondern eher Fehler bei der Anzeige der Texte. Insofern ist es kein Problem der Übersetzer, sondern liegt in mangelhafter Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ich muss leider sagen, es ist erbärmlich...

Ok, die Grafik ist genial, das muss man natürlich sagen.

Bei der deutsche Übersetzung hingeben, fehlen einem die Worte.
Jede Alpha-Version hat bessere Übersetzungen...
Die Hälfte ist in Englisch und dazu auch noch falsch...
Die Sprachausgabe hingegen ist in Ordnung.

Über die Menüführung und die Steuerung kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.
Vielleicht kennt einer das Spiel "Fable", dessen Menü 1:1 von der Konsole konvertiert wurde. Etwa so kann man sich Oblivions Menüführung vorstellen, nur noch viel schlimmer.
Extrem unübersichtlich, umständlich und RICHTIG schlecht.
Die Steuerung ist zudem sehr träge.

Was aber der Hammer ist:
Die Steuerungeinstellungen werden vom Spiel NICHT gespeichert, wenn man rausgeht! Man darf es jedesmal neu einstellen!

Tolle Leistung Bethesda!!
Ich hab das Gefühl, ich spiele ne (schlechte) Beta-Version!!!


----------



## JM-Error (22. März 2006)

*lol* Kinder Kinder - das ist doch nur ein Spiel! Bestellt es doch einfach so wie ich das nächste mal vor und lehnt euch zurück bis der freundliche Postbote an der Tür klingelt. Es hätte sowieso genausogut kommen können das es erst nächste Woche oder nächsten monat herausgebracht wird . Also smooth bleiben.
Apropo - Amazon müsste schon überall den Versand bestätigt haben.


----------



## ParaPlayer (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ich muss leider sagen, es ist erbärmlich...
> 
> Ok, die Grafik ist genial, das muss man natürlich sagen.
> 
> ...




Gib's zu! Du hast das Spiel noch garnicht und willst verhindern, dass das SPiel net am Freitag ausverkauft ist, wenn du's dir kaufen willst!


----------



## NameIstHase (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ich muss leider sagen, es ist erbärmlich...
> 
> Ok, die Grafik ist genial, das muss man natürlich sagen.
> 
> ...



Habt Ihrs auch gespuert? War ein Erdbeben verursacht durch das gleichzeitige Aufknallen der Schaedelplatte aller Obivion spielenden auf den Schreibtisch verbunden mit den Worten... NEIIIIIN


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

ParaPlayer am 22.03.2006 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr könnt gerne bei mir vorbeikommen und das Trauerspiel mit ansehen!

ICH RATE ES JEDEM:
KAUFT EUCH DAS SPIEL NOCH NICHT! ES IST EINFACH NOCH NICHT FERTIG!! WARTET AUF DEN PATCH!!  
*Caps-Lock-wieder-ausmach*


----------



## aq123 (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ich muss leider sagen, es ist erbärmlich...
> 
> Ok, die Grafik ist genial, das muss man natürlich sagen.
> 
> ...




Ich habs auch schon und muss dir in manchen punkten wirklich recht geben!also die grafik ist genial!aber das war ja nicht anders zu erwarten!aber die deutsche umsetztung ist ehrlich zum    !
das menü ist auch scheiße da muss ich dir auch zustimmen!trotzdem  macht das spiel sau spaß und ich werds auf jeden fall zoggen!


----------



## snookdog (22. März 2006)

hm eigentlich bin ich kein Rollenspiel Fan. Aber jetzt wo ich das hier lese muss das ja n echt geiles Game sein 230 kommentare, Countdown Videos usw. 
Hört auf damit sonst kauf ich mir das auch noch


----------



## Jobs (22. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

mein Händler des Vertrauens (in diesem Falle mal Karstadt/Mülheim)
hat das Games schon seit heute morgen, zu einem absoluten Hammerpreis von 37,-€.

Werds jetzt auch gleich mal antesten.


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

aq123 am 22.03.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kann man denn bitte in der Qualitätssicherung SO HOHL sein, dass man das alles durchgehen lässt oder übersieht?!?!
Schon die erste drei Sätze sind SOWAS von FALSCH!
Die Übersetzung wäre schon besser gewesen, wenn sie einfach nur jedes Wort im Lexikon nachgeschlagen hätten und die erstbeste Bedeutung genommen hätten....
Da könnt ich platzen bei sowas!


----------



## ParaPlayer (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ParaPlayer am 22.03.2006 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, habs jetzt auch grad gelesen...
Dennoch wird sicher in den nächsten Tagen ein Patch erscheinen, die werden das schon schnell hinbekommen, was anderes können die sich gar nicht leisten.
Ich für meinen Teil kauf mir das Spiel trotzdem am Freitag, ich hab zulange gewartet, um jetzt noch länger zu warten. Außerdem gibt's schlimmeres, wenngleich es natürlich wirklich nicht schön und eigentlich nicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Taquilla (22. März 2006)

Den Treiber 84.25 von nvidia gibts schon:

http://de.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_winxp_2k_32bit_84.25_de.html


----------



## Freezeman (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel installiert und ich muss leider sagen, es ist erbärmlich...
> 
> Tolle Leistung Bethesda!!
> Ich hab das Gefühl, ich spiele ne (schlechte) Beta-Version!!!



Ich habs gewusst! War nicht anders zu erwarten, dass das Spiel unfertig auf den Markt kommt. und wem haben wir das zu verdanken? Genau, Microsoft! Wenn die nicht ihr bescheuertes Patchsystem für die XBOX360 eingeführt hätten käme es nicht zu solchen Vorfällen! Dann würden die Spiele wie früher fertig auf den Markt kommen!

Microsoft


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

Freezeman am 22.03.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs gewusst! War nicht anders zu erwarten, dass das Spiel unfertig auf den Markt kommt. und wem haben wir das zu verdanken? Genau, Microsoft! Wenn die nicht ihr bescheuertes Patchsystem für die XBOX360 eingeführt hätten käme es nicht zu solchen Vorfällen! Dann würden die Spiele wie früher fertig auf den Markt kommen!
> 
> Microsoft



Selten so einen bescheuerten Text im Forum gelesen. Vermutlich ist MS auch an Arbeitslosigkeit und Naturkatastrophen schuld. Früher, ja klar vor dem 2.12.05 kamen alle Spiele bugfrei auf den Markt.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich ist MS auch an Arbeitslosigkeit und Naturkatastrophen schuld.



Ja, sicher, hast Du das nicht gewusst?   
Wobei ich mir das schon vorstellen könnte, wenn in ca. 100-200 Jahren Terraformingprojekte mit Microsoft-Software durchgeführt werden... 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Freezeman (22. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 22.03.2006 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein wenig mehr über den Sinn des Textes nachdenken würdest, dann wäre dir klar worüber ich rede! Es geht um die Konsolenspiele. Diese kamen numal früher so gut wie bugfrei auf den Markt, da die Hersteller im nachhinein nicht mehr nachbessern konnten. Das hat sich aber mit der XBOX360 grundsätzlich geändert! Hersteller können jetzt die Spiele wie beim PC patchen (wie CoD2, DOA4, usw.). Auch bei Oblivion wird dies nun passieren. Wenn sich Bethesda nur einen Monat mehr Zeit genommen hätte wäre das Spiel so gut wie bugfrei erschienen, aber nö, es ist ja jetzt patchbar!
Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Freezeman am 22.03.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat sich aber mit der XBOX360 grundsätzlich geändert! Hersteller können jetzt die Spiele wie beim PC patchen (wie CoD2, DOA4, usw.). Auch bei Oblivion wird dies nun passieren. Wenn sich Bethesda nur einen Monat mehr Zeit genommen hätte wäre das Spiel so gut wie bugfrei erschienen, aber nö, es ist ja jetzt patchbar!
> Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden.



Warum sollten Konsolenspieler besser wegkommen als die PC-Fraktion? Gleiches (Un-)Recht für alle! 
  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## scretch (22. März 2006)

habs! pcfun in münchen. sind nicht mehr viele da und einige reserviert!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

Freezeman am 22.03.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ein wenig mehr über den Sinn des Textes nachdenken würdest, dann wäre dir klar worüber ich rede! Es geht um die Konsolenspiele. Diese kamen numal früher so gut wie bugfrei auf den Markt, da die Hersteller im nachhinein nicht mehr nachbessern konnten. Das hat sich aber mit der XBOX360 grundsätzlich geändert! Hersteller können jetzt die Spiele wie beim PC patchen (wie CoD2, DOA4, usw.). Auch bei Oblivion wird dies nun passieren. Wenn sich Bethesda nur einen Monat mehr Zeit genommen hätte wäre das Spiel so gut wie bugfrei erschienen, aber nö, es ist ja jetzt patchbar!
> Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden.


Das ging sogar schon bei der Xbox 1. Allerdings sehe ich noch immer nicht den Punkt, wieso nun MS Schuld sein soll, wenn Take 2 keine Qualitätskontrolle hat. Insbesondere bei der PC Version. Die ganzen Probleme sind ja nicht bei allen Versionen, sondern treten lediglich bei der DV auf. Aber hauptsache man hat was gegen MS gesagt.


----------



## burak416 (22. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 22.03.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Man, hier gibt es ja schon 242 kommentare. Ich möchte mal wissen, ob sie bald die 500 oder 1000 grenze überschreiten.


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

Ich brech hier bald weg!
Ich suche die ganze Zeit irgendwas an dem Spiel (ausser de Grafik), was GUT programmiert ist. So einen Schrott hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!

Warum zum Geier ist das Spiel selber im Dungeon so dunkel, dass man nichts sieht und sobald man <Tab> drückt für das Inventory, schraubt das Spiel die Helligkeit SO HOCH, dass man Augenkrebs bekommt.

Und versucht nicht, mal kurz Alt+Tab oder Strg+Esc zudrücken, um mal schnell ne eMail zu lesen oder so, das Game kackt ab und ihr könnt die Steuerung neu einstellen.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem durchweg perfekt ins Deutsche übersetzten Text:
"Lernen jetzt zaubern. Um zu wirken push Taste - drücken: F"

Bethesda kauf dich mal ein Tute german, hats mich auch viel gebringt.


----------



## NameIstHase (22. März 2006)

burak416 am 22.03.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> O Man, hier gibt es ja schon 242 kommentare. Ich möchte mal wissen, ob sie bald die 500 oder 1000 grenze überschreiten.



Naja, denke ab Freitag hat sich der Threat erledigt wo man das Spiel denn kaufen kann wenns ueberall erhaeltich sein wird


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brech hier bald weg!
> Ich suche die ganze Zeit irgendwas an dem Spiel (ausser de Grafik), was GUT programmiert ist. So einen Schrott hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!
> 
> Warum zum Geier ist das Spiel selber im Dungeon so dunkel, dass man nichts sieht und sobald man <Tab> drückt für das Inventory, schraubt das Spiel die Helligkeit SO HOCH, dass man Augenkrebs bekommt.
> ...



Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, es ist schlechter als "Söldner: Secret Bugs" , also es rauskam...


----------



## ParaPlayer (22. März 2006)

Dieses Mitgelese hier macht mich total fitzelig...
Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so eine extreme Vorfreude empfunden, auch wenn das Spiel teilweise verhunzt ist.
Schrecklich... und trotzdem kann ich nicht aufhören!


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

ParaPlayer am 22.03.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Mitgelese hier macht mich total fitzelig...
> Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so eine extreme Vorfreude empfunden, auch wenn das Spiel teilweise verhunzt ist.
> Schrecklich... und trotzdem kann ich nicht aufhören!



TEILWEISE??!?!?


----------



## ParaPlayer (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ParaPlayer am 22.03.2006 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... ich geb ja zu, das erneute eben genannte Beispiel mit dem Wirken der Zauber ist schon ganz schön extrem.   

Allerdings hab ich auch Sacred seit Version 1.0 (!!!) gespielt, bin von daher so einiges gewöhnt.


----------



## burak416 (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ParaPlayer (22. März 2006)

burak416 am 22.03.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird er wohl vorher net gewusst haben...


----------



## Freezeman (22. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 22.03.2006 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist nunmal so das MS zumindest eine Mitschuld trägt. Wie gesagt, ohne Patchsystem hätte Bethesda/Take2 mehr Bugfixing betreiben müssen. Zudem hängen PC und XBOX-Version sehr eng zusammen, unter anderem auch im Erscheinungstermin, alles klar?!


----------



## burak416 (22. März 2006)

burak416 am 22.03.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich möchte mal wissen wann der neue nvidia treiber für oblivion heute rauskommt. weis darüber jemand etwas


----------



## Iceman (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum zum Geier ist das Spiel selber im Dungeon so dunkel, dass man nichts sieht und sobald man <Tab> drückt für das Inventory, schraubt das Spiel die Helligkeit SO HOCH, dass man Augenkrebs bekommt.



Das klingt eher nach nem Einstellungsfehler oder ähnlichem auf deinem PC. Von einem solchen Problem hab ich bisher in keinem anderen Forum was gelesen.



			
				Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und versucht nicht, mal kurz Alt+Tab oder Strg+Esc zudrücken, um mal schnell ne eMail zu lesen oder so, das Game kackt ab und ihr könnt die Steuerung neu einstellen.



Es übersteht nunmal nicht jedes Spiel, dass man raus Alt+Tabbed. Da ist Oblivion nicht alleine.



			
				Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem durchweg perfekt ins Deutsche übersetzten Text:
> "Lernen jetzt zaubern. Um zu wirken push Taste - drücken: F"
> 
> Bethesda kauf dich mal ein Tute german, hats mich auch viel gebringt.



Englische Version kaufen, glücklich sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2006)

Iceman am 22.03.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So wie ich das mitbekommen hab, hat sich Take 2 um die deutsche Sprachausgabe gekümmert, die auch einwandfrei sein soll. Um die deutschen Bildschirmtexte und Untertitel hat sich allerdings Bethesda selbst gekümmert, was man wohl auch merkt   
Die Konkurrenz schreibt, dass Take 2 aber schon an einer Lösung arbeitet, was wohl bedeutet dass irgendwann ein Patch rauskommt, der die fehlerhaften Bildschirmtexte verbessert.


----------



## Stinger (22. März 2006)

Iceman am 22.03.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Englische Version kaufen, glücklich sein



Und wie werden die glücklich, die nicht ständig ein Übersetzungsbuch neben sich haben wollen?


----------



## Harrykim (22. März 2006)

Kaeksch am 22.03.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Karstadt und Saturn Magdeburg habens noch nich mal auf Lager. Ich    hier gleich auf meine Tastatur. Is doch echt scheisse.


Hast du schon bei MM aufm Pfahlberg geguckt? Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es das dort gibt, aber n Versuch isses wert oder?


----------



## Killtech (22. März 2006)

Stinger am 22.03.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 22.03.2006 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indem sie sich selber einen Gefallen tun, und ordentlich Englisch lernen. 

Zudem ist es gar nicht nötig aboslut perfektes Englisch sprechen zu können. Sollten zum Beispiel in einem Absatz ein paar unbekannte Vokabeln vorkommen, dann kann man diese immernoch sinngemäß erahnen, was für gewöhnlich keine große Herausforderung darstellen sollte. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Taquilla (22. März 2006)

burak416 am 22.03.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> burak416 am 22.03.2006 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://de.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_winxp_2k_32bit_84.25_de.html


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

Nochmal kurz zu dem Problem mit der Helligkeit, was ich oben erwähnt hatte.
Es kann wirklich ganz gut sein, dass es an irgendeiner Einstellung im Catalyst Treiber liegt.
Man kann ja bei "Color" die Helligkeitswert für Desktop und 3D-Applikationen wählen.
Da ich 3D-Spiele gewöhnlich heller spiele als der Desktop, habe ich das entsprechend eingestellt.
Wenn ich aber nun aus dem Spiel wieder rausgehe, nimmt der nicht die Werte von Desktop, sonder behält die von 3D bei, sodass der Desktop viel zu hell ist. Woran kann das denn liegen?
Ich hab ne Asus EAX1900XTX 512MB mit dem Catalyst 6.3


----------



## Voodoo16de (22. März 2006)

Ach und wo ich gerade dabei bin 

Ist das bei euch auch so, wenn ihr aus dem Abwasserkanal rauskommt, dass da dann die Texturen von den Bergen im Hintergrund extrem schlecht aussehen? Ich hab schon AF auf 16x stehen, das bewirkt zu 0x keinen Unterschied. Muss ich da noch irgendwas einstellen? Oder sieht das wirklich so schlecht aus?
Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie man Screenshots erstellt, mach ich gerne mal einen so zum Vergleich.


----------



## ich98 (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und wo ich gerade dabei bin
> 
> Ist das bei euch auch so, wenn ihr aus dem Abwasserkanal rauskommt, dass da dann die Texturen von den Bergen im Hintergrund extrem schlecht aussehen? Ich hab schon AF auf 16x stehen, das bewirkt zu 0x keinen Unterschied. Muss ich da noch irgendwas einstellen? Oder sieht das wirklich so schlecht aus?
> Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie man Screenshots erstellt, mach ich gerne mal einen so zum Vergleich.



Komfortable mit einem Programm wie Fraps, einfach installieren, starten, Spiel starten, HotKey drücken und die Screenshot werden gespeichert.

Manche Programm haben auch schon selbst eine Screenshottaste und speichern diese dann auch.

Ansonsten "Drucken" drücken, Spiel minimieren oder beenden.
Paint öffnen--> STRG+V --> speicher als JPG 

Die Bilder kannst du dann z.B. hier: http://img31.imageshack.us/  uploaden. Möglichst als JPG.


----------



## Blockschluck (22. März 2006)

Media Markt Lahr du stinkst und zwar ganz gewaltig.


----------



## tavrosffm (22. März 2006)

wenn ich den bugreport so lese hab ich wohl schwein gehabt das das game im karstadt ausverkauft ist!


----------



## Guallamalla (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bethesda kauf dich mal ein Tute german, hats mich auch viel gebringt.



Bwhahaa!   

Ein kleiner Trost also, dass ich das Spiel erst im Juli kaufen möchte! (Abi)


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. März 2006)

Voodoo16de am 22.03.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und wo ich gerade dabei bin
> 
> Ist das bei euch auch so, wenn ihr aus dem Abwasserkanal rauskommt, dass da dann die Texturen von den Bergen im Hintergrund extrem schlecht aussehen? Ich hab schon AF auf 16x stehen, das bewirkt zu 0x keinen Unterschied. Muss ich da noch irgendwas einstellen? Oder sieht das wirklich so schlecht aus?
> Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie man Screenshots erstellt, mach ich gerne mal einen so zum Vergleich.




Das scheint momentan einer der Hauptbeschwerdegründe zu sein. Ist soweit ich das mitbekommen hab beabsichtigt. Im englischen Forum gibts nen Thread, wie du das ändern kannst "How ro edit the Oblivion.ini" oder so. Ich würd aber abraten. Habs probiert. Mal abgesehen, davon, dass die Wasserreflektionen bisl durcheinander kommen, hatte ich Performanceeinbrüche im 2 stelligen bereich. Und arg viel besser siehts auhc net aus^^ Aber gehts nur um grafik?


----------



## Deepfall (23. März 2006)

Hat schon jemand Ehrfahrung mit den neuen Graka Treiber gemacht?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. März 2006)

Deepfall am 23.03.2006 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand Ehrfahrung mit den neuen Graka Treiber gemacht?




Ja ich  hab schon eine ganz gute Steigerung an FPS gehabt, aaaber der komische Fehler mit schwarzem Bildschirm bleibt und die Entfernung sieht nicht besser aus


----------



## Ztyla (23. März 2006)

RoTTeN1234 am 23.03.2006 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 23.03.2006 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, der Treiber bringt noch nen guten Schub Performance


----------



## madu (23. März 2006)

GesternAbend im Karstadt Wedding und Medimax Prenzlberg... "Wir dürfen nicht vor Freitag verkaufen". Selbst der Hinweis auf schon stattfindende Verkäufe in anderen Läden brachte keinen Durchbruch. Na ja werd´s heut nochmal versuchen. EB Games verkauft schon (45,-) hab aber nen Gutschein von Medimax den ich gern loswerden wollte und für 37,- im Karstadt wäre es für den Direktverkauf ziemlich günstig.


----------



## Mailman21 (23. März 2006)

Amazon kommt bei mir erst heute in die Puschen! Also werd ich es wohl morgen früh endlich haben.
Ärgerlich sowas, aber naja, immerhin hab ich die CE sicher, da unser MM hier nicht fähig ist sowas in entsprechender Stückzahl beizubringen, die haben nämlich sowas von null Ahnung.


----------



## balu79 (23. März 2006)

Also bei mir hier in der Umgebung (Ludwigshafen, Neustadt) will das Spiel keiner vor dem 24.03. rausrücken. Obwohl die es alle schon haben. Die sitzen da drauf wie die Glucke auf den Eiern, ich könnt  
Heute Nachmittag werd ich nochmal eine Tour Richtung MM, Karstadt und Saturn starten vielleicht habe ich dann mehr Glück.


----------



## Argonath (23. März 2006)

Seit gestern hab ich es!!!  Karstadt Remscheid hat es seit gestern. Allerdings nur zwei CE`s.


----------



## DRosa50447 (23. März 2006)

Ich war spaßeshalber Heute mal bei MM Halstenbek die bekommen das Game erst Morgen.  
Die bekommen 200 normale Exemplare und 25 von der CE.   
 Konnte mir eins von der CE Zurücklegen lassen.   
 Hoffentlich haben die das Game auch morgen.   
Und hoffentlich hat der Typ nicht ne XB360 CE zurücklegen lassen das währ nämlich äußerst unschön!


----------



## Lothar (23. März 2006)

SYSTEM am 21.03.2006 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


  Ich habe zwar noch nicht Oblivion kommt von amazon,schätze mal am Freitag aber ich habe das
(Lösungsbuch), das ist mir noch nie passiert das ich das Lösungsbuch schon 
vor dem Spiel hatte (genial).Das Buch ist bei Game-Press zu haben.

Lothar


----------



## Wuz (23. März 2006)

Jup kann dies nur bestätigen.
Allgemein in Häusern und im Dungeon ist es extrem Dunkel.
Allerdings habe ich es geschafft irgendwie eine Fackel in die Hand zu nehmen so das ich zwischen Waffen und der Fakel mit A umschalten kann.Das wirkt Wunder, allerdings erlöschen die Teile auch na einer gewissen Zeit.

Das mit der Steuerung im allgemeinen finde ich ziemlich fies...
Zum einen speichert er die custom Belegung nicht ab, das andere wäre halt das man sofort merkt das es nen Konsolen Rollenspiel ist. Das Menü ist sehr ungewohnt für den PC ,aber eigentlich leicht zu verstehen.

Das LOD also das die Berge auf Entfernug so schrecklich beschissen  aussehen habe ich auch. Beim ersten betrachten war ich ziemlich entsetzt fällt aber später nicht mehr so auf.

Die Deutschen Synchro Sprecher sind gut.
Die allgemeine Grafik ist auch sehr gut.

Soweit der erste Eindruck.
so on
wuz


----------



## SinnFein (23. März 2006)

Ist in Österreich auch im Handel
In Tirol in einem extra für Spiele konzipierten Laden gibts es und die liefern seit gestern auch per Post das game aus

In den großen Läden a la Media Markt und Saturn weiß ichs nicht...
Wer geht da schon hij?


----------



## jakow (23. März 2006)

NameIstHase am 22.03.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> NEIIIIIN


Ehrlich gesagt, dachte ich einige würden hier, wenn sie schon am Spielen sind, etwas über das Rollenspiel schreiben, genau das, was in allen Vortests kaum erwähnt wurde. Aber nein, da wird sich über Menüführung und nicht gespeicherte Einstellungen beklagt. Geht davon die Welt unter? War die Menüführung bei Morrowind etwa besser?

Nein, Morrowind punktete alleine wegen der Spielwelt und den Möglichkeiten. Wie steht es aber nun damit? Hat Bethesda noch einen draufgesetzt, ist es nun zu komplex, wird man besser geführt, sind die Aufgaben komplex?

Das wäre es doch was hier zählt.

Also, kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?


----------



## Wuz (23. März 2006)

Leider habe ich den Vorgänger gar nicht gespielt. So kann ich dazu leider wenig sagen.

Grade hatte ich auch den ersten quit to desktop. Mist habe vor über einer halben Stunde gespeichert. Also wenn das so weiter geht trübt das den Spielspass ungemein.


----------



## Soulja110 (23. März 2006)

also amazon verschickt tatsächlich morgen! habe eben die versandbestätigung bekommen! ein glück, dass ich morgen nur bis 13 uhr arbeite!     *freu*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

Soulja110 am 23.03.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also amazon verschickt *tatsächlich morgen!* habe eben die versandbestätigung bekommen! ein glück, dass ich morgen nur bis 13 uhr arbeite!     *freu*


Wohl eher heute.  Wobei genaugenommen die ersten Games schon gestern von Amazon verschickt wurden. Nur leider hat der Service es nicht geschafft auf Grund der Änderung auf den 23.03 alle Vorbestellungen am Tag zuvor zu verpacken. Aber die 24 Stunden sollten ja nicht so schlimm sein. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja schon Patch #1.


----------



## Hofgold (23. März 2006)

armundhaesslich am 21.03.2006 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich aber gespannt, ob es heute schon verkauft wird. Wäre ja zu geil!


Hallo an alle im Medi Max in Idar-Oberstein gibt es das Spiel seit dem 22.
Also klappt die Läden ab. 
P.S. es ist sau geil


----------



## T2Viper (23. März 2006)

Habs eben grad mit der Post bekommen. Bei Amazon vorbestellt gehabt, die haben gestern Abend verschickt und schon heute Mittag geliefert. 
Lob an Amazon. Bin hier wohl der erste der es hat?
Gut ich zock dann mal weiter


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. März 2006)

T2Viper am 23.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs eben grad mit der Post bekommen. Bei Amazon vorbestellt gehabt, die haben gestern Abend verschickt und schon heute Mittag geliefert.
> Lob an Amazon. Bin hier wohl der erste der es hat?
> Gut ich zock dann mal weiter




Toll, und ich geh heute zum Müller sieh dummerweise nur einen der mir die letzte Oblivion Packung vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat. Nagut habe ich mir gedacht, gehste halt zum Saturn. Da ewig rumgeschaut und nicht gefunden, so bin ich dann zu einem Verkäufer gegangen und hab danach gefragt. Und jetzt ratet mal was der gesagt hat. 



Spoiler



"Erscheint erst morgen"


----------



## svenni22 (23. März 2006)

T2Viper am 23.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs eben grad mit der Post bekommen. Bei Amazon vorbestellt gehabt, die haben gestern Abend verschickt und schon heute Mittag geliefert.
> Lob an Amazon. Bin hier wohl der erste der es hat?
> Gut ich zock dann mal weiter




was? das find ich ja schon irgendwie mies. hab auch bei amazon vorbestellt und bei mir wird es wohl erst heute verschickt.


----------



## schroettel (23. März 2006)

... und ich habe mir das Spiel als Aboprämie ausgesucht.
Mal sehen ob PCGames nicht nur in der Lage ist, einem den Mund wässerig zu machen und zu mutmaßen, wann der Einzelhandel das Spiel anbietet, sondern auch selbst mit dem Versand in die Puschen kommt.
Es werden noch Wetten angenommen...

Ich habe seinerzeit Panzers Phase One bei Amazon vorbestellt, weil die damit geworben haben, zum Erscheinungstermin zu liefern. Was war? Pustekuchen. Die haben das Spiel 3 Tage nach Termin erst verschickt, Geld wurde jedoch pünktlich abgebucht.


----------



## Praioz (23. März 2006)

svenni22 am 23.03.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> T2Viper am 23.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs auch heute bekommen. Von buch.de für 32,98.   
Gabs vorher hier im Thread schonmal...


----------



## svenni22 (23. März 2006)

Praioz am 23.03.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> svenni22 am 23.03.2006 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, pünktlich bekomme ich es ja auch noch, aber nur das einige es vom gleichen versandhandel früher bekommen und andere später finde ich es schon merkwürdig. naja, ich freue mich auf morgen.


----------



## Intelkiller (23. März 2006)

so hab das spiel vor 30min im saturn in hamburg gekauft, dort liegen noch etwa 100 stück. Also wer in Hamburg wohnt und das spiel will sollte schnell zum hbf und dann zum saturn. kostet 37€


----------



## Freezeman (23. März 2006)

svenni22 am 23.03.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, pünktlich bekomme ich es ja auch noch, aber nur das einige es vom gleichen versandhandel früher bekommen und andere später finde ich es schon merkwürdig. naja, ich freue mich auf morgen.



Wurde doch weiter oben schon gesagt warum. Amazon hat es nicht hinbekommen alle gleichzietig zu verschicken da der Releasetag kurz zuvor vorgeschoben wurde (vom 24. auf den 23.) Bei sagen wir mal 10000 Bestellungen wird das nicht so einfach sein... 

Naja, mir egal, meins kommt auf alle Fälle morgen.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (23. März 2006)

schroettel am 23.03.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich habe mir das Spiel als Aboprämie ausgesucht.
> Mal sehen ob PCGames nicht nur in der Lage ist, einem den Mund wässerig zu machen und zu mutmaßen, wann der Einzelhandel das Spiel anbietet, sondern auch selbst mit dem Versand in die Puschen kommt.
> Es werden noch Wetten angenommen...
> 
> Ich habe seinerzeit Panzers Phase One bei Amazon vorbestellt, weil die damit geworben haben, zum Erscheinungstermin zu liefern. Was war? Pustekuchen. Die haben das Spiel 3 Tage nach Termin erst verschickt, Geld wurde jedoch pünktlich abgebucht.




Also wenn es bei dir so läuft wie bei mir....sehe ich schwarz das es in den nächsten Tagen zocken kannst....! Hatte mir als Aboprämie Empire at War ausgesucht und die "normale Fassung" kam knapp 1 1/2 Wochen (nach offizellem Erscheinen) später bei mir an 
Allerdings wird man PC Games da selber kein Vorwurf machen können sondern eher dem Computec Verlag.....   
Wünsch dir viel Glück!!


----------



## svenni22 (23. März 2006)

Freezeman am 23.03.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> svenni22 am 23.03.2006 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok, sorry. bin gerade im büro und hab die letzten paar seiten nicht gelesen. wußte nicht mehr wo ich gestern abend stehen geblieben bin. das könnte es natürlich erklären. naja, hauptsache es kommt morgen.

viel spaß euch allen


----------



## Blockschluck (23. März 2006)

jaa    endlich hab ichs . Sogar die CE die einzige im MM Lahr.
Ich danke dir Gott


----------



## Egoistenverein (23. März 2006)

Warum sagen alle Händler es kommt am Freitag und dann ist es doch heute schon da? Hatten die zu große Angst vor einem Ansturm oder einer Belagerung der Geschäfte?
Leider ist es heute schon zu spät, aber ich hole es mir gleich morgen in der Früh, wenn die ersten wohl schon fast durchgespielt haben!


----------



## ChrisMM (23. März 2006)

Hab das Spiel heute morgen bei Karstadt in Gießen für 27€ gekauft! Die haben 75 jähriges Jubiläum und geben auf bestimmte Artikel 25% Rabatt. Da hatte ich natürlich nichts dagegen.

Ansonsten kann ich die schon angesprochenen Mängel nur bestätigen und ich habe den Vorgänger gespielt. Morrowind war in sachen Steuerung und Menuführung eindeutig besser.

Werde es dann mal weiterspielen


----------



## LoosaW (23. März 2006)

Ich hatte es Heute morgen im Briefkasten von Amazon  
Ist das schön das wir das Amazon Lager direkt um die Ecke haben 

Weil, gestern versendet und Heute da und das mit Standart Versand ^^

Gruß


----------



## marshalxx (23. März 2006)

Für alle Rhein-Mainler: Im SATURN im Isenburg-Center kostet die CE 39 Euros, die normale 47... ich habs kaum fassen können


----------



## Dragontear (23. März 2006)

Ich find das so ne verarsche!!! Ich habe bei amazon vorbestellt und sogar mit dhl!! Und was ist? Ich bekomme es nicht    ! Der momentane Stand ist, dass das spiel für den versand vorbereitet wird und das schon seit gestern! Die voraussichtliche Lieferung ist der 24. März. Steht da jedenfalls. Aber das Spiele wurde noch nicht verschickt.   

Ich hab gedacht ich könnte mich auf amazon verlassen.    NIE WIEDER!!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. März 2006)

Auf einen Tag kommts nun auch nicht an. Okaysoft zum Beispiel hat den Liefertermin der englischen Versionen, sowohl Standard als auch CE, auf Montag verschoben hehe


----------



## Dragontear (23. März 2006)

Das Problem ist doch, dass es noch nicht einmal verschickt wurde! Da kommt es morgen auch nicht mehr an. Die änderen morgen einfach das Lieferdatum auf montag oder was weiss ich auf wann und dann kann ich schön warten.


----------



## tavrosffm (23. März 2006)

marshalxx am 23.03.2006 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Rhein-Mainler: Im SATURN im Isenburg-Center kostet die CE 39 Euros, die normale 47... ich habs kaum fassen können




ehhh wat  
hast du dich verschrieben?
also in karstadt auf der zeil massig für 37€ (ce 50€).
hab dann doch bei 37€ zugegriffen.


----------



## Freezeman (23. März 2006)

Dragontear am 23.03.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist doch, dass es noch nicht einmal verschickt wurde! Da kommt es morgen auch nicht mehr an. Die änderen morgen einfach das Lieferdatum auf montag oder was weiss ich auf wann und dann kann ich schön warten.



Das machen die bestimmt nur um dich zu ärgern. 
Mal im Ernst, wenn der Shop es hat verschicken sie es auch gleich, das liegt demzufolge nicht an denen, dass sich das dauernd verschiebt..


----------



## Dragontear (23. März 2006)

Freezeman am 23.03.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dragontear am 23.03.2006 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünschte mir es wäre nur ein gag von ihnen. Ist aber leider nicht so. Ich finde das halt unfair mir gegenüber, weil bei meinem freund wurde das schon verschickt und er hat nicht einmal dhl versand -.- .

EDIT: Hat jemand schon die Oblivion ce edition  von amazon erhalten, ohne dhl Versand? Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## burak416 (23. März 2006)

Dragontear am 23.03.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 23.03.2006 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mein oblivion wurde bei amazon versand.endlich!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2006)

Dragontear am 23.03.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Hat jemand schon die Oblivion ce edition  von amazon erhalten, ohne dhl Versand? Würd mich mal interessieren.



Jap, meine CE wurde heute versendet. Allerdings hatte ich auch schon im Februar vorbestellt.....


----------



## schroettel (24. März 2006)

GremlinGizmo am 23.03.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> schroettel am 23.03.2006 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will mich auch nicht zu laut beschweren. Das Jahresabo mit DVD kostet um die 50 €  man bekommt ein Spiel dazu, das 35 € wert ist. Das ist mehr als fair.
(D.h. natürlich hat mich mein Frau als Abonent geworben und sie bekommt die Prämie, aber sie "leiht" mir das Spiel bestimmt gerne aus   )


----------



## marshalxx (24. März 2006)

tavrosffm am 23.03.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> marshalxx am 23.03.2006 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nene, nix vertippt, normale Version 46,99 € und die Collectors Edition 39,00 €. Ich dachte auch erst an einen Fehler, aber an der Kasse wollte die Dame dann wirklich nur so wenig dafür


----------



## olstyle (24. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 23.03.2006 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dragontear am 23.03.2006 20:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heute kam sie, nur leider hat die Post es geschafft in genau der Stunde zu kommen wo keiner im Haus war-> nur nen orangen Wisch im Briefkasten gefunden . Als Empfänger ist auchnoch meine Mutter eigetragen so dass ich es noch nicht einmal selbst abholen kann  !     
mfg Olstyle


----------



## svenni22 (24. März 2006)

> Heute kam sie, nur leider hat die Post es geschafft in genau der Stunde zu kommen wo keiner im Haus war-> nur nen orangen Wisch im Briefkasten gefunden . Als Empfänger ist auchnoch meine Mutter eigetragen so dass ich es noch nicht einmal selbst abholen kann  !
> mfg Olstyle



oh man, bin gerade auf der arbeit und habe gestern mittag die versandbestätigung von amazon für meine ce bekommen. hoffentlich ist jemand im haus, der das ding annimmt. will nicht morgen vormittag erst noch zur post fahren müssen. ahhhh


----------



## Brausefrosch (27. März 2006)

...ich würd gern wissen, wann meine Aboprämie Oblivion endlich bei mir ankommt :/ wohn in Karlsruhe


----------

